# WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I KNOW I'VE HEARD TALK ABOUT THIS PUMP, WHICH WAS A WELL KEPT SECRET FOR YEARS .... SHOPS SUCH AS N-SANE IN VEGAS,
FAT BOYS , BLVD IN L.A , REDS AND MANY MORE
BUT IT'S ALL OUT IN THE OPEN NOW!!! AND AVAILIBLE TO THE CONSUMER ,THIS PATENTED PUMP WAS DESIGNED 11 YEARS AGO
AND BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS WILL BE SELLING THIS PUMP IN
A MULTIPLE OF DIFFERENT SERIES... SO THE TALK IS OVER AND 
COME SEE THIS PUMP IN PERSON AT LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 

WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE INFAMOUS PISTON ACCUMULATED PUMP IS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

How much and which blocks will it bolt up to.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SOLD COMPLETE.. BUT THERE IS CHANCE WE WILL OFFER JUST THE TANKS RODS AND BACKING PLATES
AND THEY WILL FIT ALL 5.5" BLOCKS BUT WE RECOMMEND TO 
USE OUR 3/4 OR 1" FAT BLOCKS
I HAD BUILT SOME CUSTOM ONES FOR VICTOR AND JOEL OF FAT BOY'S WITH 
STEEL 45* BLOCKS
PRICE TBA


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

pic?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Sep 21 2003, 11:31 PM
> *pic?*


 You'll just have to wait until the Super Show.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HMMMM not a big secret Ive been selling them for awhile now. They work real good but I guess it's time to move on cuz once everyone has one you will need a new secret to stay ahead


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 22 2003, 12:20 PM
> *HMMMM not a big secret Ive been selling them for awhile now. They work real good but I guess it's time to move on cuz once everyone has one you will need a new secret to stay ahead*


  :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YEAH THAT SHIT AIN'T NO SECRET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Pumps look nice 



Last edited by mr impala at Sep 22 2003, 12:42 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 22 2003, 01:20 PM
> *HMMMM not a big secret Ive been selling them for awhile now. They work real good but I guess it's time to move on cuz once everyone has one you will need a new secret to stay ahead*


YEAH!!!!! THANX TO AL...... YOUR BOSS.. THE PUMP HAS NOT BEEN
A SECRET , BUT IT WAS ONLY AVAILABLE TO A FINE FEW!!!
BUT NOW IT WILL BE FOR ALL AND YES THEY WORK GREAT!!!!!!!!!! FROM THE ORIGINATOR............................
PEACE 



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah AL does make em and no he isnt my boss. BUt I know you will sell alot of them. Good shit. Hope you have a good machine shop doing em like H&D :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

YES WE HAVE AN EXCELLENT MACHINE SHOP !!! ME!!! AND
THANX FOR THE PROPS ....WE WILL DO WELL ,WITH ALL
THE GOOD HELP AND TALENTED PEOPLE WE SPONSOR..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah the HUSTLERS crew is everywhere!!!! Wish you guys luck


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

for all your tooling and product design drawings.. email me or visit our website at www.ra-tech.com


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 22 2003, 01:20 PM
> *HMMMM not a big secret Ive been selling them for awhile now. They work real good but I guess it's time to move on cuz once everyone has one you will need a new secret to stay ahead*


 THATS WHY THIS SECRET IS FOR THE PUBLIC SALES :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Well if it aint no secret someone has to know about what they run in price 



Last edited by str8cut at Sep 22 2003, 08:16 PM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Sep 22 2003, 02:12 PM
> *for all your tooling and product design drawings.. email me or visit our website at www.ra-tech.com*


 COMPLETE WITH ALUM OR PLASTIC PISTON 545.00 AND 1'' OR 3/4''
PORT


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

U got midwest distributors or wholesalers yet?


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 22 2003, 08:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 22 2003, 08:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Volv_lo_@Sep 22 2003, 02:12 PM
> *for all your tooling and product design drawings.. email me or visit our website at www.ra-tech.com*


COMPLETE WITH ALUM OR PLASTIC PISTON 545.00 AND 1'' OR 3/4''
PORT [/b][/quote]
what ever your need...


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

check out our shop at www.fbtool.com 

go to about us, then photo gallery


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 22 2003, 08:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 22 2003, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Sep 22 2003, 01:20 PM
> *HMMMM not a big secret Ive been selling them for awhile now. They work real good but I guess it's time to move on cuz once everyone has one you will need a new secret to stay ahead*


THATS WHY THIS SECRET IS FOR THE PUBLIC SALES :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
IT WAS A SECRET MAN!!!hahaha...

Hmm... We've never used those at Locos... i'll probably get one to see how much more we can do with them.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

black magic will be on top


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2003, 11:20 PM
> *black magic will be on top*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

what up


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

same shit... you?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

if you need pumps or anything hit us up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

same shit too ed


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2003, 11:26 PM
> *if you need pumps or anything hit us up*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :0 :0 :0 black magic


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2003, 11:27 PM
> *same shit too ed*


 ed???? wtf????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Sep 24 2003, 01:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Sep 24 2003, 01:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2003, 11:27 PM
> *same shit too ed*


ed???? wtf????[/b][/quote]
mark u gots a photo hopper....sweet


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 24 2003, 01:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 24 2003, 01:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mark u gots a photo hopper....sweet[/b][/quote]
you get my pm???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

look mahhhaaa no hands?????? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## WillisDfit (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2003, 06:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN how much for that exact pump? :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2003, 05:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 These pumps do look really nice, how much does this pump run for with all the goodies :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

FUCK thats my dump!!!!!!!!!!! NICE SLOWDOWNS!!!!!!!!!  




Last edited by mr impala at Sep 24 2003, 01:30 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2003, 04:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT IS THAT THING INBETWEEN THE CHECKVALVE AND THE SLOWDOWN?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

AND WHATS THE PRICE ON THE NEW ROCKFORD SUPER 80 PUMPHEAD ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 24 2003, 02:22 PM
> *FUCK thats my dump!!!!!!!!!!! NICE SLOWDOWNS!!!!!!!!!    *


yeah....it could be ,but look real close.....not those little ass screws that come in a ARECTOR set,, holding the base on???????????????? :uh: 



Last edited by BlackMagicHydraulics at Sep 24 2003, 05:48 PM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 24 2003, 02:22 PM
> *FUCK thats my dump!!!!!!!!!!! NICE SLOWDOWNS!!!!!!!!!  *


 QUOTE..SPANKY .....SAID YOUR DUMPS ARE JUNK(ALL 3 OF THEM) :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Sep 24 2003, 04:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Sep 24 2003, 04:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2003, 04:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT THING INBETWEEN THE CHECKVALVE AND THE SLOWDOWN?[/b][/quote]
IT'S A RIDE ACCUMULATOR....SOFTENS RIDE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 24 2003, 04:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 24 2003, 04:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Sep 24 2003, 02:22 PM
> *FUCK thats my dump!!!!!!!!!!! NICE SLOWDOWNS!!!!!!!!!    *


QUOTE..SPANKY .....SAID YOUR DUMPS ARE JUNK(ALL 3 OF THEM) :biggrin: :uh:[/b][/quote]
QUOTE BRENT TELLING SPANKY "I'd replace them dumps if I were you they suck" I knew from the beginning but the one on that pump looks alot like a KTI chinese dump same screws and all. My dumps were chinese as well still seaped like a mofo. Buy Al's and they pressure lock. Only way to go is with Andy


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

whats the price gonna be one a2 pump comp set-up, and can we get them @ Down Lo Customs, cause if so, if they out in DECEMBER, Imma go to the DARKSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Sep 24 2003, 05:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Sep 24 2003, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTE BRENT TELLING SPANKY "I'd replace them dumps if I were you they suck" I knew from the beginning but the one on that pump looks alot like a KTI chinese dump same screws and all. My dumps were chinese as well still seaped like a mofo. Buy Al's and they pressure lock. Only way to go is with Andy[/b][/quote]
or, pay me, and i'll redesign a dump for you  make it work 10x better than anything out there... or at least .1 close to an adex.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

I know where those dumps come from, but my lips are sealed.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Sep 24 2003, 06:03 PM
> *I know where those dumps come from, but my lips are sealed. *


 Ichiban? hahaha


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 24 2003, 07:26 PM
> *
> Ichiban? hahaha*


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Sep 24 2003, 07:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Sep 24 2003, 07:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 24 2003, 07:26 PM
> *
> Ichiban? hahaha*


:twak: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## trans_nova (Oct 12, 2002)

where you black magic guys gonna be on the third in vegas i want to see this stuff on the street displays and pictures arent impressing me....where i want to view your product up close and personal


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Sep 24 2003, 06:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Sep 24 2003, 06:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTE BRENT TELLING SPANKY "I'd replace them dumps if I were you they suck" I knew from the beginning but the one on that pump looks alot like a KTI chinese dump same screws and all. My dumps were chinese as well still seaped like a mofo. Buy Al's and they pressure lock. Only way to go is with Andy[/b][/quote]
true... but these were og's....just put in 1/4 20 by 7/8 long
bolts :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trans_nova_@Sep 24 2003, 08:48 PM
> *where you black magic guys gonna be on the third in vegas i want to see this stuff on the street displays and pictures arent impressing me....where i want to view your product up close and personal
> *


 the third??? what's happening the third???


----------



## trans_nova (Oct 12, 2002)

my bad sat the fourth


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trans_nova_@Sep 24 2003, 11:14 PM
> *my bad sat the fourth *


 at the shop getting ready for the super show...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 24 2003, 04:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 24 2003, 04:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S A RIDE ACCUMULATOR....SOFTENS RIDE[/b][/quote]
it softens the ride so good all you will get is in the air


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what's so secret about them now you posted a picture? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 25 2003, 02:59 AM
> *what's so secret about them now you posted a picture? :biggrin:*


 you guy's don't pay good attention!!!!!!this is just a pump ,to show 
people ,what some of our equipment looks like...our piston will
debut @ the super show?????????soo you'll have to wait till then....
or wait till i feel like posting it after the show!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SEND YOUR SO-CALLED PISTON PUMP TO MY SUITE AT THE PALMS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 25 2003, 03:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 25 2003, 03:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 25 2003, 02:59 AM
> *what's so secret about them now you posted a picture? :biggrin:*


you guy's don't pay good attention!!!!!!this is just a pump ,to show 
people ,what some of our equipment looks like...our piston will
debut @ the super show?????????soo you'll have to wait till then....
or wait till i feel like posting it after the show! [/b][/quote]
uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 25 2003, 10:24 AM
> *SEND YOUR SO-CALLED PISTON PUMP TO MY SUITE AT THE PALMS!!!!!!!!!*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

KISS MY ASS MARK!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: OR I'LL BE STAYING AT YOUR HOUSE DRIVING YOUR GRAND MARQUIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 25 2003, 11:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 25 2003, 11:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 25 2003, 02:59 AM
> *what's so secret about them now you posted a picture? :biggrin:*


you guy's don't pay good attention!!!!!!this is just a pump ,to show 
people ,what some of our equipment looks like...our piston will
debut @ the super show?????????soo you'll have to wait till then....
or wait till i feel like posting it after the show! [/b][/quote]
i don't believe you post the picture and prove me wrong :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

Im coming to your booth at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Piston accumalator pumps..hmmmm....sorry to say but everyone that has said its no secret is right. they are all over the place homie, you a lil' late on the grand introduction of them. But let the money makers make money. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Not being a smartass or nothin', but can someone please explain the EXACT WAY one of these pumps work...ive heard so many differant explanations, but i wanna hear what everyone else thinks, everyone else's point of view.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

why noone wants to ansewer my question??? :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

http://www.blackmagichydraulics.com 



Last edited by T BONE at Sep 25 2003, 10:47 PM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 25 2003, 01:16 PM
> *Not being a smartass or nothin', but can someone please explain the EXACT WAY one of these pumps work...ive heard so many differant explanations, but i wanna hear what everyone else thinks, everyone else's point of view. *


 CUZ....IF IT AINT NO DAMB SECRET,YOU WOULD KNOW? :uh: 
BUT ,CHECK IT OUT ....I'LL EXPLAIN IT BRIEFLY..IT'S KIND OF SIMPLE
..WHEN U PUT AIR IN YOUR TANK ,THE PUMP RELAY ONLY HAS TO BUILD PRESSURE,AND NOT SUCK IT TOOO..BUT THE AIR MIXES WITH THE OIL,AND FOAMS??? SOO,INSTEAD WE PUSH THE OIL .......WITH A PISTON....LIKE THE HEAD OF A CYLINDER, 
WHEN OIL IS PUSHED TO IT... MOST OF THE TIME.WE USE NITROGEN.....BUT AS FOR THE PRESSURE IN THE TANK....I WON'T 
DISCLOSE THAT...MAYBE IN ANOTHER THREAD...AND MAKE U JUMP AROUND TO FIND IT :biggrin: OH...AND THIS IS FOR DOUBLE PUMP USE..
FOR SINGLE , IT TAKE MY A YEAR TO RITE....


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 26 2003, 02:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 26 2003, 02:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Sep 25 2003, 01:16 PM
> *Not being a smartass or nothin', but can someone please explain the EXACT WAY one of these pumps work...ive heard so many differant explanations, but i wanna hear what everyone else thinks, everyone else's point of view. *


CUZ....IF IT AINT NO DAMB SECRET,YOU WOULD KNOW? :uh: 
BUT ,CHECK IT OUT ....I'LL EXPLAIN IT BRIEFLY..IT'S KIND OF SIMPLE
..WHEN U PUT AIR IN YOUR TANK ,THE PUMP RELAY ONLY HAS TO BUILD PRESSURE,AND NOT SUCK IT TOOO..BUT THE AIR MIXES WITH THE OIL,AND FOAMS??? SOO,INSTEAD WE PUSH THE OIL .......WITH A PISTON....LIKE THE HEAD OF A CYLINDER, 
WHEN OIL IS PUSHED TO IT... MOST OF THE TIME.WE USE NITROGEN.....BUT AS FOR THE PRESSURE IN THE TANK....I WON'T 
DISCLOSE THAT...MAYBE IN ANOTHER THREAD...AND MAKE U JUMP AROUND TO FIND IT :biggrin: OH...AND THIS IS FOR DOUBLE PUMP USE..
FOR SINGLE , IT TAKE MY A YEAR TO RITE....[/b][/quote]
Its not a secret, and i do know, i just wanted to hear your lame ass explanation :uh: The same explanation from everyone...haha...everyone knows that if you dont mix air with oil it dont foam....oohhhhh...$500+ to stop your oil from foamin'...hahaha...naw thats coo though, just seemed that you didnt wanna explain it proper, but thats coo, i just wanted to see what your version was. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 26 2003, 01:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 26 2003, 01:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Sep 25 2003, 01:16 PM
> *Not being a smartass or nothin', but can someone please explain the EXACT WAY one of these pumps work...ive heard so many differant explanations, but i wanna hear what everyone else thinks, everyone else's point of view. *


CUZ....IF IT AINT NO DAMB SECRET,YOU WOULD KNOW? :uh: 
BUT ,CHECK IT OUT ....I'LL EXPLAIN IT BRIEFLY..IT'S KIND OF SIMPLE
..WHEN U PUT AIR IN YOUR TANK ,THE PUMP RELAY ONLY HAS TO BUILD PRESSURE,AND NOT SUCK IT TOOO..BUT THE AIR MIXES WITH THE OIL,AND FOAMS??? SOO,INSTEAD WE PUSH THE OIL .......WITH A PISTON....LIKE THE HEAD OF A CYLINDER, 
WHEN OIL IS PUSHED TO IT... MOST OF THE TIME.WE USE NITROGEN.....BUT AS FOR THE PRESSURE IN THE TANK....I WON'T 
DISCLOSE THAT...MAYBE IN ANOTHER THREAD...AND MAKE U JUMP AROUND TO FIND IT :biggrin: OH...AND THIS IS FOR DOUBLE PUMP USE..
FOR SINGLE , IT TAKE MY A YEAR TO RITE....[/b][/quote]
so in theory, your batteries should last longer as will your motors because you are transfering the energy to more mechanical than electrical....... oohhhh, very smart.... as long as the weight of your car can compress the nitrogen cylinders, which of course it will!!!!, so instead of adding the air to the tank your adding.................... well, I wont give it away but I sure know how it works now........ 

very smart I must say :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

looks like I'm leaning towards a B-MAGIC pump assembly NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THERE YOU GO!!! THATS A GOOD THEORY ON IT, I LIKE VOLV_LO...SHIT YOU EXPLAINED IT BETTER THAN ANYONE ON HERE THAT IVE SEEN SO FAR. :thumbsup: 


NOW I WANNA SEE SOMEONE EXPLAIN OR GIVE THERE THEORY ON IMPROVIN THE SYSTEM, IN OTHER WORDS GETTIN IT TO HIT BETTER, NOT SYSTEM LONGABILITY. OR LAST LONGER. I WANNA SEE HOW THIS CAN ADD INCHES!!!...HAHA...

HEY MARK WUTS UP, WANT A FANTA AGAIN....HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 26 2003, 07:33 AM
> *THERE YOU GO!!! THATS A GOOD THEORY ON IT, I LIKE VOLV_LO...SHIT YOU EXPLAINED IT BETTER THAN ANYONE ON HERE THAT IVE SEEN SO FAR. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 just send me the car and i'll make you back bumper with ease man... As you saw the blue cutty, no lead, all pumps.

Silver sucks!!!


















on the $5 hooker tits LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

fuck!! with a system like the B-magic one, and stepping the system down at the block to the cylinders, you could get some serious inches!!!!!!~~~~!!!!!!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

http://celesco.com/press/clp1.html

www.hydraforce.com

two awsome websites I use for work.. just thought i'd share.. non related to this post...

the first on would be cool, i always thought about it, just never tried it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 26 2003, 08:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 26 2003, 08:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Sep 26 2003, 07:33 AM
> *THERE YOU GO!!! THATS A GOOD THEORY ON IT, I LIKE VOLV_LO...SHIT YOU EXPLAINED IT BETTER THAN ANYONE ON HERE THAT IVE SEEN SO FAR. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


just send me the car and i'll make you back bumper with ease man... As you saw the blue cutty, no lead, all pumps.

Silver sucks!!!


















on the $5 hooker tits LOL :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I LOVE TITTIES!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

YUMMY!!!!!!!

PISTON TITS!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DowN Lo Customs (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 26 2003, 01:33 PM
> *THERE YOU GO!!! THATS A GOOD THEORY ON IT, I LIKE VOLV_LO...SHIT YOU EXPLAINED IT BETTER THAN ANYONE ON HERE THAT IVE SEEN SO FAR. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 CHECH IT OUT BOYS AND GIRLS.....KNOW LETS TALK ,SINGLE PUMP..
TIME TO LEARN A NEW MATH EQUATION....
5.500'' TANK HAS 23.76SQ.IN OF AREA. TIMES 500 =11880......NOW, HOW
MUCH DOES THE FRONT OF YOUR BUCKET WEIGH?????? WHATS THE ID OF YOUR CYLINDERS(MOST ARE1.250'')NOW FIND THE SQUARE INCHES OF THAT...DIDN'T THINK YOU COULD.1.226 SQ SO
I'LL DO IT 4 U? TIMES BOTH THESE # TOGETHER AND U GET14564
TIMES 2 =29129 LBS OF LIFTING FORCE...SOO, IF U USE THE RITE DUMP ,NORMALLY OPEN(NOT REALLY USED IN AUTOMOTIVE HYDRAULICS) COULD ADD THIS TO YOUR PUMP OUTPUT..AND ACTING ALMOST AS A DOUBLE PUMP...WITH ACCUMULATOR TAKING
1/2 STRAIN OFF THE PUMP...AS IF THE ACCUMULATOR WAS IN LINE.
JUST THINK ,IF YOU ADDED AN ACCUMULATOR IN LINE,AND THIS PUMP?????????NOW DID U UNDERSTAND,IN MATHMATICAL FORMULA!!!
YOU SAID EXPLAIN IT LIKE A 3 YEAR OLD?
:biggrin:


----------



## DowN Lo Customs (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Sep 26 2003, 02:19 PM
> *fuck!! with a system like the B-magic one, and stepping the system down at the block to the cylinders, you could get some serious inches!!!!!!~~~~!!!!!!*


 DON'T THINK THEY WOULD UNDERSTAND THE TRUE MEANING....AND THEN WANT U TO EXPLAIN IT ,PROVE IT ....WELL SHIT ,TELL'EM COME OVER AND I'LL HOOK IT UP FOR U TOO!!!!DIAL IT IN ...AND NOT CHARGE'EM FOR IT... :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Sep 25 2003, 12:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SWITCHCRAFT @ Sep 25 2003, 12:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't believe you post the picture and prove me wrong :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
WELOME TO THE DARKSIDE.......









HERE IT IS .....CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS............. :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

YES ,LOOK CLOSE ...IT PATENT PENDING.....HERE IS THE FIRST ONE 11+YEARS OLD........KIND OF UGLY ,BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE







:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERES ANOTHER ,ONLY ABOUT 4 YEARS OLD..... :biggrin: 

THIS IS A INSIDE PIC...








:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

STARTING TO CLEAR EVERYONES VISION NOW???????????????










wow.whats the air stem in there for :uh: 



Last edited by BlackMagicHydraulics at Sep 27 2003, 08:29 AM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

EXPLODED VEIW.....GIVE A REAL PEEP,ON THE GUTS!!!!!!!!!!








minus the pump head :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

HOLY FUCK if i'm not mistaken it is one huge cylinder???!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 27 2003, 09:02 AM
> *HOLY FUCK if i'm not mistaken it is one huge cylinder???!!!! :biggrin:*


 LOVE THE PIC OF THE HONET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TRADE YA??? :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

hahaha.. I was thinking thats how it was before you showed the pics.... cool.....

well as long as you hold the writes... good for you... good job....

I WANT ONE NOW>>>>>


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Sep 27 2003, 12:09 PM
> *hahaha.. I was thinking thats how it was before you showed the pics.... cool.....
> 
> well as long as you hold the writes... good for you... good job....
> ...


 COMIN SOON ....THIS TUBE IS SPENDY ? BUT TALKED WITH MY PARTNER AND MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING FOR YOU....ONE OF MY GUYS WAS ASKIN BOUT YOUR BOOK....WHAT ABOUT A SNEAK 
PREVIEW???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Sep 27 2003, 11:09 AM
> *hahaha.. I was thinking thats how it was before you showed the pics.... cool.....
> 
> well as long as you hold the writes... good for you... good job....
> ...


 see, told ya it was cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah that is some cool shit right there. now i know what i want for x-mas. 

what are the potential problems with a pump like this though? did you have a lot of bugs that needed to be worked out?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 27 2003, 07:38 AM
> *EXPLODED VEIW.....GIVE A REAL PEEP,ON THE GUTS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Just a thought: Would not having air pressure on the surface of the fluid do the same thing? But I can see less foaming. 

I see now why the extra hardware is used between the dump.

Harnessing the energy of the spent fluid as the car comes down is/has always been a good idea.


You have made a nice compact system.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe someday, someone will come up with cylinders that act as accumulators.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

would you leave the air in there at all times, or would you have to remove the backing plate???when you want to fill and release the air?

Im askin cuz you dont have the usual hole on the backing plate?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 27 2003, 03:04 PM
> *Maybe someday, someone will come up with cylinders that act as accumulators.*


 already been done...


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

people always think i have those tanks in my car :uh: 

now that i have actually seen one, i can honestly say that i dont have them in my car.

cool shit from Black Magic, i cant wait to play with one!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 27 2003, 11:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Sep 27 2003, 11:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Volv_lo_@Sep 27 2003, 12:09 PM
> *hahaha..  I was thinking thats how it was before you showed the pics....     cool.....
> 
> well as long as you hold the writes...  good for you...  good job....
> ...


COMIN SOON ....THIS TUBE IS SPENDY ? BUT TALKED WITH MY PARTNER AND MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING FOR YOU....ONE OF MY GUYS WAS ASKIN BOUT YOUR BOOK....WHAT ABOUT A SNEAK 
PREVIEW??? [/b][/quote]
sure, email me..

[email protected]


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Sep 27 2003, 12:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Sep 27 2003, 12:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Volv_lo_@Sep 27 2003, 11:09 AM
> *hahaha..  I was thinking thats how it was before you showed the pics....     cool.....
> 
> well as long as you hold the writes...  good for you...  good job....
> ...


see, told ya it was cool... :thumbsup: [/b][/quote]
f-ing right man... 

thats the ticket to your sucess in this industry.....

good job.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

my homie at street toyz has had this shit since 1991 , this is old news ......... they work nice , ours are of a little different design though , have a little more thought put into them ........ turbo tank :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 28 2003, 12:51 PM
> *my homie at street toyz has had this shit since 1991 , this is old news ......... they work nice , ours are of a little different design though , have a little more thought put into them ........ turbo tank :biggrin:*


 Magoos and Red Hydraulics had this back in the late 80's early 90's also...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 28 2003, 08:51 PM
> *my homie at street toyz has had this shit since 1991 , this is old news ......... they work nice , ours are of a little different design though , have a little more thought put into them ........ turbo tank :biggrin:*


 daaaaamn..........

i still like the pump design black magic..........and NO i won't trade pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 28 2003, 01:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 28 2003, 01:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PITBULL_@Sep 28 2003, 12:51 PM
> *my homie at street toyz has had this shit since 1991 , this is old news ......... they work nice , ours are of a little different design though , have a little more thought put into them ........ turbo tank  :biggrin:*


Magoos and Red Hydraulics had this back in the late 80's early 90's also...[/b][/quote]
I say fill the thing with combustable gas instead of air pressure, Have a high pressure tank and hose attached to the port control by a solenoid valve and check valve. 

The I say use an igniter inside of the chamber. Then just as you hit the switch, the gas ignites inside pushing the piston and fluid under extreme pressure into the inlet port of the gears. 

WHAT!! THAT'S BEEN DONE BEFORE TOO!?! :angry:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Sep 28 2003, 02:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydros @ Sep 28 2003, 02:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say fill the thing with combustable gas instead of air pressure, Have a high pressure tank and hose attached to the port control by a solenoid valve and check valve. 

The I say use an igniter inside of the chamber. Then just as you hit the switch, the gas ignites inside pushing the piston and fluid under extreme pressure into the inlet port of the gears. 

WHAT!! THAT'S BEEN DONE BEFORE TOO!?! :angry:[/b][/quote]
i don't know but that is an old thing... not a lot of people knew about it. I didn't know about it. When I asked a guy that does the welding for meme, he use to work for magoos and reds a long time ago... he said that magoos came out with that and then reds used their design... He said its nothing new, he told me how it works and everything without me telling him what it was like.

I am not saying that Black Magic copied them so don't try and start shit with me. I wished him luck with his pumps, etc... shit, if he has the $ to do it, do it... other than that, don't try starting shit or trying to put words in my mouth.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 28 2003, 02:51 PM
> *my homie at street toyz has had this shit since 1991 , this is old news ......... they work nice , ours are of a little different design though , have a little more thought put into them ........ turbo tank :biggrin:*


 "ours are a little diff."....do you have them in your car?


:dunno:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

sure do , just put them in , before we came to ohio ........ had the trunk open , you didnt see them ? first time ive used them , never really had the need to use them , the car was hitting bumper before i put them in ......... just wanted to try them out ....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

TALK WHAT YOU WANT TO TALK BLACKMAGIC, SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY. WE DON'T NEED TO SHOW ANY PICTURES, TALK, BLA BLA BLA. ON SATURDAY OCTOBER 4TH BOULEVARD IS COMING TO LAS VEGAS. WE'RE COMING TO NSANES SHOP (RONS SHOP) TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE "REAL" ACCUMULATOR TANKS WORK. WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT COMING SOON. 11YEARS, BLA BLA BLA!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NOW!!!! IN STOCK!!!!! EVERYBODY IS GONNA WITNESS SATURDAY NIGHT HOW BUSINESS IS TAKING CARE OF.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

once again :0


----------



## Back Bumper (Apr 12, 2002)

NOBODY INVENTED THIS ELEVEN YEARS AGO. ACCUMULATORS HAVE BEEN AROUND A LOT LONGER THAN ELEVEN YEARS. THATS ALL THIS IS, AN INTERNAL ACCUMULATOR. PITBULL IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE, AND I GAVE IT TO HIM BECAUSE HE WAS BUILDING A SINGLE PUMP AND I WANTED HIM TO TRY IT OUT. THIS IS JUST ONE OF THE SECRETS FROM THE FENNER PUMP DAYS. THE ONLY REASON THE CURRENT DESIGN CAME ABOUT WAS IT WAS THE ONLY WAY TO HIDE AN ACCUMULATOR AT THE LOWRIDER HOPS. DONT GET ME WRONG IM NOT HATIN ON ANYBODY, I JUST LIKE TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHAT THE TRUTH IS.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 28 2003, 08:59 PM
> *sure do , just put them in , before we came to ohio ........ had the trunk open , you didnt see them ? first time ive used them , never really had the need to use them , the car was hitting bumper before i put them in ......... just wanted to try them out ....*


 no i didn't look in your trunk and to be honest , i would've had no clue what i was lookin at :dunno: 

hogg told us you had them can we see a pic? scince you had your trunk open any way.....hell i prolly still wont have a clue.

curious,are the pumps that are vertical your rears?

oh and how did you like them,is that pumphead you showed befor the super 80 ron was talkin bout

wow 18 more questions and that'll be 21 :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 28 2003, 08:06 PM
> *TALK WHAT YOU WANT TO TALK BLACKMAGIC, SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY. WE DON'T NEED TO SHOW ANY PICTURES, TALK, BLA BLA BLA. ON SATURDAY OCTOBER 4TH BOULEVARD IS COMING TO LAS VEGAS. WE'RE COMING TO NSANES SHOP (RONS SHOP) TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE "REAL" ACCUMULATOR TANKS WORK. WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT COMING SOON. 11YEARS, BLA BLA BLA!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NOW!!!! IN STOCK!!!!! EVERYBODY IS GONNA WITNESS SATURDAY NIGHT HOW BUSINESS IS TAKING CARE OF.*


 Damn, i thought that BLVD and N'Sane were coo with each other; This is BLVD with George and them right????

This mean BLVD gonna do a shop call? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 28 2003, 07:06 PM
> *TALK WHAT YOU WANT TO TALK BLACKMAGIC, SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY. WE DON'T NEED TO SHOW ANY PICTURES, TALK, BLA BLA BLA. ON SATURDAY OCTOBER 4TH BOULEVARD IS COMING TO LAS VEGAS. WE'RE COMING TO NSANES SHOP (RONS SHOP) TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE "REAL" ACCUMULATOR TANKS WORK. WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT COMING SOON. 11YEARS, BLA BLA BLA!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NOW!!!! IN STOCK!!!!! EVERYBODY IS GONNA WITNESS SATURDAY NIGHT HOW BUSINESS IS TAKING CARE OF.*


 GOTTA SEE THIS :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

SOMETHING LIKE THAT. AS A MATTER FACT I'M WIRELESS RIGHT NOW ON CRENSHAW SERVING EVERYBODY WITH A SINGLE PUMP ORANGE CUTLASS. LOOK FOR IT ON THE NEXT TRUUCHA VIDEO.


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Shit wait till late sat night. I wanna see this shit..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ill bring the beer


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 28 2003, 08:22 PM
> *SOMETHING LIKE THAT. AS A MATTER FACT I'M WIRELESS RIGHT NOW ON CRENSHAW SERVING EVERYBODY WITH A SINGLE PUMP ORANGE CUTLASS. LOOK FOR IT ON THE NEXT TRUUCHA VIDEO.*


 Damn!!! BLVD is WIRELESS!!! SERVIN ON THE SHAW, AND STILL TALKIN SHIT TO BLACKMAGIC...DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THIS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 28 2003, 08:51 PM
> *ill bring the beer*


 Just keep your pants on! ! ! ! lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Sep 28 2003, 08:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Sep 28 2003, 08:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 28 2003, 08:22 PM
> *SOMETHING LIKE THAT. AS A MATTER FACT I'M WIRELESS RIGHT NOW ON CRENSHAW SERVING EVERYBODY WITH A SINGLE PUMP ORANGE CUTLASS. LOOK FOR IT ON THE NEXT TRUUCHA VIDEO.*


Damn!!! BLVD is WIRELESS!!! SERVIN ON THE SHAW, AND STILL TALKIN SHIT TO BLACKMAGIC...DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THIS :cheesy: :cheesy: [/b][/quote]
shit he is starting to sound like you JK and street riders its vegas you never know what will happen


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Sep 28 2003, 08:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Sep 28 2003, 08:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit he is starting to sound like you JK and street riders its vegas you never know what will happen[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ...LIKE MEEEEEE...NOOOO WAY...REALLY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PLZ JIMMY, KEEP THE PANTS ON....WE DONT WANNA SEE YOU STUMBLIN' IN TRUUCHA'S CAMERA VIEW WITHOUT YOUR PANTS.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its happened before damn people in chicago got me too drunk. hehehe


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 28 2003, 09:30 PM
> *its happened before damn people in chicago got me too drunk. hehehe *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

how cares who made what? a company is trying to sell some nice pumps, thats all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Sep 29 2003, 01:05 AM
> *how cares who made what? a company is trying to sell some nice pumps, thats all that matters.*


THANX FOR THE PROPS....JUST A GOOD OL' FASION SHIN DIG?
OH.. AND I HAVE TO COME BACK TO THE SHOP TO TALK SMACK...
WIRELESS IS WAY TOO HIGH TECH FOR ME... OUTTA HERE!!! TIL TOMMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Magic+Sep 29 2003, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black Magic @ Sep 29 2003, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hydrota_@Sep 29 2003, 01:05 AM
> *how cares who made what? a company is trying to sell some nice pumps, thats all that matters.*


THANX FOR THE PROPS....JUST A GOOD OL' FASION SHIN DIG?
OH.. AND I HAVE TO COME BACK TO THE SHOP TO TALK SMACK...
WIRELESS IS WAY TOO HIGH TECH FOR ME... OUTTA HERE!!! TIL TOMMORROW :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
hey bro, are you going to be in your shop on saturday? i'll try to roll by after i check-in to the hotel... and check in with the homegirl in vegas LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 29 2003, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 29 2003, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro, are you going to be in your shop on saturday? i'll try to roll by after i check-in to the hotel... and check in with the homegirl in vegas LOL :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
YEAH.....WE'LL BE HERE....WORKIN OUR ASS'S OFF....BRING A COIL
TOO...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Magic+Sep 29 2003, 02:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black Magic @ Sep 29 2003, 02:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH.....WE'LL BE HERE....WORKIN OUR ASS'S OFF....BRING A COIL
TOO...[/b][/quote]
how many coils do you need? i'll work out a better deal :-D plus shipping is free hahaha... (since i'm heading out there LOL).


----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 28 2003, 07:51 PM
> *ill bring the beer*


 Jimmy. you better bring alot...Jorge ,drinks alot of tacate'.......
and he 's gonna bring the meat,limes for the beer......Did you get your car on bumper yet.....Also heard you was bringin a car , for the streets. Jorge wanted to hop on saturday , but sunday after the show, is when it all goes down....
Have a safe trip, and see ya when you get here :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah the cars are on there way. we are just bringing our street class malibu and the drop top. and no the drop is only hitting low numbers  , but we want to cruise vegas anyway. cant wait to hook up with everyone


----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 30 2003, 06:59 PM
> *yeah the cars are on there way. we are just bringing our street class malibu and the drop top. and no the drop is only hitting low numbers  , but we want to cruise vegas anyway. cant wait to hook up with everyone*


 HEY...BECARFUL ,POLICE ARE GONNA BE TOUGH ON THE STRIP......
HEARD TALK ABOUT ,IF YOU HAVE HYDRO'S THEY'LL TOW IT.....
SOME FUCKED UP SHIT....BUT IT'S BECAUSE OF THE SHOOTING LAST YEAR 
CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG AND FUCKIN LOWRID!!!!!!!!


----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 28 2003, 07:06 PM
> *TALK WHAT YOU WANT TO TALK BLACKMAGIC, SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY. WE DON'T NEED TO SHOW ANY PICTURES, TALK, BLA BLA BLA. ON SATURDAY OCTOBER 4TH BOULEVARD IS COMING TO LAS VEGAS. WE'RE COMING TO NSANES SHOP (RONS SHOP) TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE "REAL" ACCUMULATOR TANKS WORK. WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT COMING SOON. 11YEARS, BLA BLA BLA!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NOW!!!! IN STOCK!!!!! EVERYBODY IS GONNA WITNESS SATURDAY NIGHT HOW BUSINESS IS TAKING CARE OF.*


 KOOL.....I'LL SHOW SOME MORE PICS.....SO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR BUYIN.....THIS ONES A LITTLE OVER KILL???????




















oh.....yeah,these are piston pumps too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG CAPRICE (Aug 3, 2003)

:biggrin: tha dark side's gonna win this battle


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by on da roof+Oct 1 2003, 07:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (on da roof @ Oct 1 2003, 07:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 28 2003, 07:06 PM
> *TALK WHAT YOU WANT TO TALK BLACKMAGIC, SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY. WE DON'T NEED TO SHOW ANY PICTURES, TALK, BLA BLA BLA. ON SATURDAY OCTOBER 4TH BOULEVARD IS COMING TO LAS VEGAS. WE'RE COMING TO NSANES SHOP (RONS SHOP) TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE "REAL" ACCUMULATOR TANKS WORK. WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT COMING SOON. 11YEARS, BLA BLA BLA!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NOW!!!! IN STOCK!!!!! EVERYBODY IS GONNA WITNESS SATURDAY NIGHT HOW BUSINESS IS TAKING CARE OF.*


KOOL.....I'LL SHOW SOME MORE PICS.....SO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR BUYIN.....THIS ONES A LITTLE OVER KILL???????




















oh.....yeah,these are piston pumps too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]

beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG CAPRICE_@Oct 1 2003, 02:24 AM
> *:biggrin: tha dark side's gonna win this battle*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

nice pic...


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

I HAVE SOME GOOD QUESTIONs I'M SURE YOU COULD ANSWER QUICKLY FOR ME...

If you have a nitrogen cylinder in your tank constantly putting pressure on the inlet of the pump head, How to you retract the internal piston when filling the res up with fluid to always have that constant pre-load???

Is there a pin to pull the internal cylinder back and keep it back??

And, do you use an o-ring on your tank cap???

I love that idea, On a 36volt or 48 volt system does it make your batteries last a LOT longer??
is it noticable??

And do you use different nitrogen cylinders with different pre-loaded pressures for different weights of vehicles or Is it an adjustable rated accumulator instead???
(I'm thinking accum, because its more adjustable... but thats just a guess)


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 29 2003, 03:06 AM
> *TALK WHAT YOU WANT TO TALK BLACKMAGIC, SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY. WE DON'T NEED TO SHOW ANY PICTURES, TALK, BLA BLA BLA. ON SATURDAY OCTOBER 4TH BOULEVARD IS COMING TO LAS VEGAS. WE'RE COMING TO NSANES SHOP (RONS SHOP) TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE "REAL" ACCUMULATOR TANKS WORK. WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT COMING SOON. 11YEARS, BLA BLA BLA!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NOW!!!! IN STOCK!!!!! EVERYBODY IS GONNA WITNESS SATURDAY NIGHT HOW BUSINESS IS TAKING CARE OF.*


 oh damn i hate not living on the west coast!!! :angry: 


fuck it just email me the plans and i'll build it here........ :biggrin: 



i could build it form lookin at the pic........but i have a feeling there's something more to this pump????


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Oct 1 2003, 07:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SWITCHCRAFT @ Oct 1 2003, 07:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOULEVARD L.A._@Sep 29 2003, 03:06 AM
> *TALK WHAT YOU WANT TO TALK BLACKMAGIC, SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY. WE DON'T NEED TO SHOW ANY PICTURES, TALK, BLA BLA BLA. ON SATURDAY OCTOBER 4TH BOULEVARD IS COMING TO LAS VEGAS. WE'RE COMING TO NSANES SHOP (RONS SHOP) TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW THE "REAL" ACCUMULATOR TANKS WORK. WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT COMING SOON. 11YEARS, BLA BLA BLA!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NOW!!!! IN STOCK!!!!! EVERYBODY IS GONNA WITNESS SATURDAY NIGHT HOW BUSINESS IS TAKING CARE OF.*


oh damn i hate not living on the west coast!!! :angry: 


fuck it just email me the plans and i'll build it here........ :biggrin: 



i could build it form lookin at the pic........but i have a feeling there's something more to this pump????[/b][/quote]
There is more to it homie    :biggrin:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright then silver YOU send me the plans :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 2 2003, 09:28 AM
> *alright then silver YOU send me the plans :biggrin:*


 ill send you the plans in exchange for the # of that fine female in your avitar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Deal???


----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Oct 1 2003, 09:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 YEAH,I REMEMBER MC GUIVER,BUT YOU MUST BE ERIC...ALSO REMEMBER RAY..... :biggrin: I ALSO KNOW THAT TANK IS ONLY
A FEW YEARS OLD  AND WHATS THE DEAL, WITH THE BLOCK. LOOKS LIKE AN OLD STILLMAN STYLE 3RD PUMP


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

ttt... :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

So whatever happend in Vegas????????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ttt.... :uh: :uh: :uh: for what :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Oct 9 2003, 12:39 AM
> *What's up Ron. The part your talking about is the backing plate from the first proto-type that was used in Ray's old Caddy. As far as being only a few years old, National Machine would have been around only a few years back and not in the early 90's. That's more like a decade rather than a few years.
> :uh:
> By the way your truck has some nasty sides to it nice job on that truck.*


 I REMEMBER,WHEN THEY HAD RODS OUT THE BACK.....SHIT NOW I'M GOING WAY BACK.....IT'S BEEN ALONG TIME,AND YEAH SIMILAR....IT'S ALL A GOOD IDEA?????????????THANX FOR THE PROPS ON THE TRUCK,TOO BAD IT BROKE EARLY AT THE SHOW...
THOUGHT YOU WOULD'VE HAD A BOOTH THERE AS WELL AND SHIT YOU MISSED A GOOD PARTY...GLAD TO SEE JERRY CAME OUT, MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 2 2003, 06:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 2 2003, 06:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 2 2003, 09:28 AM
> *alright then silver YOU send me the plans :biggrin:*


ill send you the plans in exchange for the # of that fine female in your avitar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Deal??? [/b][/quote]
ha ha .........had to remove it my wife saw it :0 



dammit...........maybe i'll post another one.......soon :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Nov 10 2003, 01:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SWITCHCRAFT @ Nov 10 2003, 01:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha .........had to remove it my wife saw it :0 



dammit...........maybe i'll post another one.......soon :dunno:[/b][/quote]
I WANT A COOL ASS AVITAR LIKE THAT ???????? :biggrin: 
AND I DON'T CARE WHAT MY GIRL THINKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Ron, you at the shop right now??
I'm going to call you,


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Nov 10 2003, 01:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SWITCHCRAFT @ Nov 10 2003, 01:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha .........had to remove it my wife saw it :0 



dammit...........maybe i'll post another one.......soon :dunno:[/b][/quote]
Thats coo if you removed it, ill still take the #...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 11 2003, 01:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Nov 11 2003, 01:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT A COOL ASS AVITAR LIKE THAT ???????? :biggrin: 
AND I DON'T CARE WHAT MY GIRL THINKS!!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You need an AVATAR like mine!.........


 



Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Nov 11 2003, 01:47 PM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERES THE STEEL BLOCK PISTON ACCUMULATED PUMPS......

COMPLETE WITH MARZOCCHI #7-11'S FOR $600.00

WITH #13'S OR SUPER 80 FOR $645.00

HERES A EXPLODED VIEW



















AND THEY'RE ''GOLO'' (LOWRIDER) COMPETEION LEGAL FOR NEXT YEAR USE.....


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Can the old Prestolite motors be used on these blocks?

I have an old Hi torque, Hi speed motor from back in the 80's Anyone know if they still make these? At the time, they cost doulbe of the regular motors

HUH,:0 after all these years.. Maybe this was the reason I kept busting couplins and shafts  



Last edited by Hydros at Nov 11 2003, 12:51 PM


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Any problem with turning the block sideways so the output pressure port faces to the side and not straight up?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Nov 11 2003, 08:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Nov 11 2003, 08:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need an AVATAR like mine!.........


[/b][/quote]
hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe an avitar of my wife??!!!

that way if she sees it she will know it's her........lol


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)

whats the difference between a regular marzocchi and a super 80 ?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

how much for this?as is to the 808 :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

damn this topic is 5 years old lol!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bringing back the old times haha


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 18 2008, 10:30 PM~10683809
> *damn this topic is 5 years old lol!
> *


Funny thing is, we are still here... And most that Tried to rip this topic apart are gone or you know :0 Don't wont to put people on blast.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 18 2008, 11:15 PM~10684112
> *bringing back the old times haha
> *


I guess I took it back, Still have the Pantent, Just chillin about it. Took 3 years and over 10 G's......
Maybe it is time to put it to work


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

I like the old post people still asking the same questions 3 years later or more pops out a bad ass ride!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 19 2008, 07:10 PM~10690937
> *I guess I took it back, Still have the Pantent, Just chillin about it. Took 3 years and over 10 G's......
> Maybe it is time to put it to work
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2003, 10:40 PM~1089502
> *I KNOW I'VE HEARD TALK ABOUT THIS PUMP, WHICH WAS A WELL KEPT SECRET FOR YEARS .... SHOPS SUCH AS N-SANE IN VEGAS,
> FAT BOYS , BLVD IN L.A , REDS AND MANY MORE
> BUT IT'S ALL OUT IN THE OPEN NOW!!! AND AVAILIBLE TO THE CONSUMER ,THIS PATENTED PUMP WAS DESIGNED 11 YEARS AGO
> ...


wowowowowowowowwooooooooo!!!!!!! so far that I know this pump was discoverr and found by boulevard hydraulics. when you where boulevard team so ocassionally now youre blackmagic but this pump is pattented !!!!!!!!????????????????????????????????????????????? remember the white regal from boulevard single pump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Nene's car or Jonny's brother. Which one......Yea I filed with PTO in 2002 from a design in 93-94... Eric that used to own Pro-hopper knows.

I was with Jorge in 2002 when we went to Al crane and sat down with some drawing of what we wanted.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 21 2008, 12:23 PM~10704799
> *wowowowowowowowwooooooooo!!!!!!! so far that I know this pump was discoverr and found by boulevard hydraulics. when you where boulevard team so ocassionally now youre blackmagic but this pump is pattented !!!!!!!!????????????????????????????????????????????? remember the white regal from boulevard single pump
> *


nice... another uninformed "know-it-all" that really has no idea what they are talking about...

trust me, those pumps were in cars LOOOOONG before that car from BLVD. I personally worked on a Caddy with 2 of them in it 2 years before that car from BLVD even was built.

I DQ'd a couple cars in 2000 for having those in them, so yeah... that white car was way down the line in getting a piston pump.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

will this hurt anything sent a bolt to the pressure port.










hno:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

I shouldn't tighten it to tight :twak:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 22 2008, 09:59 AM~10712079
> *will this hurt anything sent a bolt to the pressure port.
> 
> 
> ...


how did ya do that homie


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

impact wrench


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

danhg homie that aint good


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

probably wouldn't leak i'll find out


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow i usually hand tighten them and slowly torque them with a torque wrench. You have to be real carefull with them 1" port blocks.


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

im guessing you used one of the longer bolts where one of the shorter bolts should have gone because its center pressure.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

homie went to town with it lol maybe take it out and put Teflon in the treads of the bolt


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm going to cut the end off the bolt and try jb weld or something to seal it


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 22 2008, 04:17 PM~10714732
> *I'm going to cut the end off the bolt and try jb weld or something to seal it
> *


i would just get a new block homie.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll order it when I get the 1/2 port block's for the rear and end plates I only have 3/8's for the rear know 

I don't think it's going to be a problem in not running a piston pump's


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 22 2008, 05:08 PM~10715042
> *I'll order it when I get the 1/2 port block's for the rear and end plates I only have 3/8's for the rear know
> 
> I don't think it's going to be a problem in not running a piston pump's
> ...



I would get a new block that one is a paper weight now


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 22 2008, 09:59 AM~10712079
> *will this hurt anything sent a bolt to the pressure port.
> 
> 
> ...


dude :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 22 2008, 09:59 AM~10712079
> *will this hurt anything sent a bolt to the pressure port.
> 
> 
> ...


dude :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

didnt you feel it gettin a lil bit tight :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I understand its new but i would replace that block!


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

what about drilling it out and sleeving the block?


hell I could use it as a ornament :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Save yourself the headache of having you do all of this work and it not working at the end, and just get yourself a new block.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 22 2008, 10:10 PM~10717805
> *Save yourself the headache of having you do all of this work and it not working at the end, and just get yourself a new block.
> *


amen and be carefull next time dont use power tools you can hurt yourself or others :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 23 2008, 08:37 AM~10719520
> *amen and be carefull next time dont use power tools you can hurt yourself or others  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: lmao


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looky what i got :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10734021
> *looky what i got  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you wont be disapointed homie


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

did the 5 ton come in yet, cups done?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10734021
> *looky what i got  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice, what coils are those?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Those are 3 1/2 Ton. I am testing them out on my truck in a few days.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10736668
> *Those are 3 1/2 Ton. I am testing them out on my truck in a few days.
> *


hmmm i was told they were 4.5 tons


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 25 2008, 09:21 PM~10736668
> *Those are 3 1/2 Ton. I am testing them out on my truck in a few days.
> *


i believe jerry had some at his house and he also said they were 4.5


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 25 2008, 10:21 PM~10736668
> *Those are 3 1/2 Ton. I am testing them out on my truck in a few days.
> *


more bounce coils? white 4.5's?????? i thaught those were black and the 3.5 were green i think


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@May 25 2008, 10:45 PM~10736808
> *i believe jerry had some at his house and he also said they were 4.5
> *


The silver ones are 4 1/2 i crushed the shit out of those. The white ones are 3 1/2 ton. They are not more bounce. Or it might be the other way around.. LOL
:around:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10737002
> *The silver ones are 4 1/2 i crushed the shit out of those. The white ones are 3 1/2 ton. They are not more bounce. Or it might be the other way around.. LOL
> :around:
> *


sounds like kool-aids coils. isn't that the way theirs are????


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

well they came in with my order i was told they did not have any more 4 tons so they gave me 4.5 and they do not say MBQ :uh:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it do????? post pixs


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

These are with the white ones. 
Ghostrider


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 26 2008, 10:32 AM~10738791
> *These are with the white ones.
> Ghostrider
> *


are they 4.5 after all


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 26 2008, 11:32 AM~10738791
> *These are with the white ones.
> Ghostrider
> *



:0 :biggrin: nice so what are they and brand?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Take two with the white coil. I reely like them. I burned the casing on the fifth hit you can see the smoke come out the bed. I knew it was hurt but it was the only one i had.
Take two


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 26 2008, 10:32 AM~10738219
> *well they came in with my order i was told they did not have any more 4 tons so they gave me 4.5 and they do not say MBQ :uh:
> *


I call them a 3 & 3/4 ton coil. But they are stiffer then the MBQ 4 tons. We are out of stock on those, and offer the whites as a replacement,,,Plus the whites cost me more, so it is a free upgrade :biggrin: 

The blacks are a 4.5 ton coil and the silvers are 4 & 3/4 ton


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

WUT UP Ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 27 2008, 04:40 PM~10747900
> *WUT UP Ron
> *


ever get those coils broke in yet :biggrin: ....


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10747888
> *I call them a 3 & 3/4 ton coil. But they are stiffer then the MBQ 4 tons.  We are out of stock on those, and offer the whites as a replacement,,,Plus the whites cost me more, so it is a free upgrade :biggrin:
> 
> The blacks are a 4.5 ton coil and the silvers are 4 & 3/4 ton
> *


The white ones work for me. So i was right there 3 3/4 ton. I thought they were 3 1/2 ton i was close.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 27 2008, 04:00 PM~10748016
> *The white ones work for me.  So i was right there 3 3/4 ton. I thought they were 3 1/2 ton i was close.
> *


as long as they work thats all that matters :biggrin: 


big shout out to the whole black magic family sup yalll


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2008, 03:49 PM~10747949
> *ever get those coils broke in yet :biggrin: ....
> *



:dunno: I took the car apart to fix some things I will let you know when I get it all back in one peice :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2008, 04:38 PM~10747888
> *I call them a 3 & 3/4 ton coil. But they are stiffer then the MBQ 4 tons.  We are out of stock on those, and offer the whites as a replacement,,,Plus the whites cost me more, so it is a free upgrade :biggrin:
> 
> The blacks are a 4.5 ton coil and the silvers are 4 & 3/4 ton
> *



right on Ron thanks for clearing that up man and hows my slip yoke doing haha :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10747888
> *I call them a 3 & 3/4 ton coil. But they are stiffer then the MBQ 4 tons.  We are out of stock on those, and offer the whites as a replacement,,,Plus the whites cost me more, so it is a free upgrade :biggrin:
> 
> The blacks are a 4.5 ton coil and the silvers are 4 & 3/4 ton
> *


 what up ron any 4.5 in stock they are going in 78 monte carlo tryn to get ready 4 lowrider here in denver let me know .. thanks.... DARKSIDE....


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2008, 05:42 PM~10748663
> *as long as they work thats all that matters :biggrin:
> big shout out to the whole black magic family sup yalll
> *


Yes sir! What up Stevie! :wave:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2008, 05:42 PM~10748663
> *as long as they work thats all that matters :biggrin:
> big shout out to the whole black magic family sup yalll
> *


Stevie D T.V. DVD Blue Ray Disc *****


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Black Magic wore out some peeps in Vegas tonite. 


[topic=412027]*Black Magic*[/topic]


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice!! uffin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Koo Shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup tony sup ricky bobby 


bm working good as always big m trash talking is the best sup nigggaaa


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Looking real good on "Living the Low Life" BM.......Damn Ron MIT...Cool* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BMH equipped hopping pics soon when all the bugs are worked out thans Rick Ron and Jess for all the support and help getting me my parts out asap


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 30 2008, 02:52 AM~10769028
> *Looking real good on "Living the Low Life" BM.......Damn Ron MIT...Cool :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is a little art work i was working on for my homies at BMH.
keep up the good work Ron and the rest of the team too.
i hope you guys like them!!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 30 2008, 04:52 AM~10769028
> *Looking real good on "Living the Low Life" BM.......Damn Ron MIT...Cool :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


right, ole enamucated nicca... :biggrin: :biggrin: good show Ron. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 30 2008, 01:38 PM~10772775
> *:biggrin:
> *


Might have to change my avitar photo


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@May 30 2008, 02:43 PM~10772815
> *Might have to change my avitar photo
> *


now thats what i'm talkin bout!  
thats what these are here for :biggrin: 
well and my garage plus your shop too. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 30 2008, 03:52 AM~10769028
> *Looking real good on "Living the Low Life" BM.......Damn Ron MIT...Cool :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought Vida really was hoppin big m's car for a minute :0 till Ron came out the back


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 yea she almost got everybody on that one!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 30 2008, 04:52 AM~10769028
> *Looking real good on "Living the Low Life" BM.......Damn Ron MIT...Cool :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Any body find a link for that episode online?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 30 2008, 05:52 PM~10773885
> *Any body find a link for that episode online?
> *


I recorded it on the pvr...drive up to Canada and I'll let ya see it..  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10775794
> *I recorded it on the pvr...drive up to Canada and I'll let ya see it..   :biggrin:
> *


fuck i think it will be better just to drive to vegas and see the shop in person :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2003, 11:40 PM~1089502
> *I KNOW I'VE HEARD TALK ABOUT THIS PUMP, WHICH WAS A WELL KEPT SECRET FOR YEARS .... SHOPS SUCH AS N-SANE IN VEGAS,
> FAT BOYS , BLVD IN L.A , REDS AND MANY MORE
> BUT IT'S ALL OUT IN THE OPEN NOW!!! AND AVAILIBLE TO THE CONSUMER ,THIS PATENTED PUMP WAS DESIGNED 11 YEARS AGO
> ...


I SAW YOU AND THE BIG M HOLDING IT DOWN IN VEGAS ON LIVING THE LOW LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 31 2008, 07:24 AM~10776978
> *fuck i think it will be better just to drive to vegas and see the shop in person :biggrin:
> *


I drove there for the last super show, 26 hours of fun.  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 31 2008, 09:47 AM~10777491
> *I drove there for the last super show, 26 hours of fun.   :biggrin:
> *


fuck that 26 hours :0


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 31 2008, 09:24 AM~10776978
> *fuck i think it will be better just to drive to vegas and see the shop in person :biggrin:
> *


Yep, i flew out there and partied early in May. Stopped by the shop on the 12th :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 31 2008, 11:00 AM~10777777
> *fuck that 26 hours :0
> *


*Non stop on 3 hours sleep, 6 guys, just me driving, punched out windshield about 17 hours in, blown up rear end 5 minutes from home = A good time!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jun 2 2008, 05:03 PM~10782420
> *Non stop on 3 hours sleep, 6 guys, just me driving, punched out windshield about 17 hours in, blown up rear end 5 minutes from home = A good time!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY, BUT I GUESS I WOULD DO IT TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam it only takes us 14hours there n 16hours back


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 2 2008, 07:55 PM~10783511
> *dam it only takes us 14hours there n 16hours back
> *


to get over to the shop in vegas?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yup


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10784395
> *yup
> *


damn i thaught i had it bad driving an hour and a 1/2 hours. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 2 2008, 09:55 PM~10783511
> *dam it only takes us 14hours there n 16hours back
> *


Can't wait to make that trek this year... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 2 2008, 07:21 PM~10783216
> *YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY, BUT I GUESS I WOULD DO IT TOO. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

BMH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Who do I get a hold of to order some Town car uppers?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

assuming that the BMH people read this, can someone give Jess a nudge she seems to have forgotten to post out the 4 missing chrome fittings to the UK for one of our club members kits (stuart) , they were missing from the original order she said she'd post them over straight away, he only asked for them 2 months ago ! and is keen to get his shit together, he doesnt have time to get on here hardly ever so i'm doing it for him as getting through on the phone is too awkward/impossible.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

doh my bad jess asked me 2 weeks ago to get ahold of stuart and i forgot jon have you got a email or phone number for him


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

you got a PM mate but i gotta say WTF ! why isnt someone from BMH dealing with this, not sure why she asked you ? they have his email + phone number as Jess sent a message saying she'd send them out after a phone call (the time it took to write and send she could have dropped the fittings in an envelope and they'd have been here ages ago !?) 

doesnt make a lot of sense, but what can you do, and to think i recommended BMH to Stuart, makes me feel kinda responsible. :angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 11 2008, 04:06 AM~10844353
> *you got a PM mate but i gotta say WTF ! why isnt someone from BMH dealing with this, not sure why she asked you ? they have his email + phone number as Jess sent a message saying she'd send them out after a phone call (the time it took to write and send she could have dropped the fittings in an envelope and they'd have been here ages ago !?)
> 
> doesnt make a lot of sense, but what can you do, and to think i recommended BMH to Stuart, makes me feel kinda responsible.  :angry:
> *


yo homie just chill and relax.when you deal with that many clients sometimes it slips your mind after all your dealing with the best hydro company :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jun 11 2008, 04:24 AM~10844374
> *yo homie just chill and relax.when you deal with that many clients sometimes it slips your mind after all your dealing with the best hydro company :biggrin:
> *


TRUE, TRUE BMH BABY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 11 2008, 04:06 AM~10844353
> *you got a PM mate but i gotta say WTF ! why isnt someone from BMH dealing with this, not sure why she asked you ? they have his email + phone number as Jess sent a message saying she'd send them out after a phone call (the time it took to write and send she could have dropped the fittings in an envelope and they'd have been here ages ago !?)
> 
> doesnt make a lot of sense, but what can you do, and to think i recommended BMH to Stuart, makes me feel kinda responsible.  :angry:
> *


once jess gets back im 100% sure she will sort it out


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 9 2008, 02:45 PM~10831250
> *assuming that the BMH people read this, can someone give Jess a nudge she seems to have forgotten to post out the 4 missing chrome  fittings to the UK for one of our club members kits (stuart) , they were missing from the original order she said she'd post them over straight away, he only asked for them 2 months ago !  and is keen to get his shit together, he doesnt have time to get on here hardly ever so i'm doing it for him as getting through on the phone is too awkward/impossible.
> *


That's crazy bro, 2 months for 4 fittings?? I know when people get pissed they tend to blow things out of proportion, but I hear what your saying. There a lot of companies out there to deal with and customer service can make or break a business. I'm running BMH in my trunk and no doubt they sell some good parts, but I know if I had to wait 2 months for some fuccing fittings I'd be pissed too... Give them a chance to make right I guess??


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

What happend to the websight?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Jun 12 2008, 12:00 AM~10852432
> *What happend to the websight?
> *


Its down for updates, it should be back up within a week i believe


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 11 2008, 10:17 AM~10845800
> *That's crazy bro, 2 months for 4 fittings?? I know when people get pissed they tend to blow things out of proportion, but I hear what your saying. There  a lot of companies out there to deal with and customer service can make or break a business. I'm running BMH in my trunk and no doubt they sell some good parts, but I know if I had to wait 2 months for some fuccing fittings I'd be pissed too... Give them a chance to make right I guess??
> *


Its not my kit, i'm only assisting in the build up and fitting but the poor guy doesnt have enough time to get on here, and the phone/email is useless especially if you're abroad?.

To e honest this isnt the right place to sort out order problems with any company, even worse when its not your own order, but on the other hand its a good place to let people know whats up and as i'm the president of our club I said i'd help him out if i can.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

can i order a kit without any pumps?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 12 2008, 06:34 AM~10853261
> *Its not my kit, i'm only assisting in the build up and fitting but the poor guy doesnt have enough time to get on here, and the phone/email is useless especially if you're abroad?.
> 
> To e honest this isnt the right place to sort out order problems with any company, even worse when its not your own order, but on the other hand its a good place to let people know whats up and as i'm the president of our club I said i'd help him out if i can.
> *


spoke to jess today she said to get stuart to call or email them so they can resolve the issue


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegalregal530_@Jun 16 2008, 01:54 PM~10881247
> *can i order a kit without any pumps?
> *


it wont be a kit if it hasnt got pumps :biggrin:


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

can i get what wouldve been a kit with pumps, without pumps then


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegalregal530_@Jun 16 2008, 02:01 PM~10881308
> *can i get what wouldve been a kit with pumps, without pumps then
> *


you mean fittings dumps hoses cylinders sols switches cups etc yep you can buy them all seperately let me know what you need and il get you a price


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 16 2008, 07:53 PM~10884078
> *you mean fittings dumps hoses cylinders sols switches cups etc yep you can buy them all seperately let me know what you need and il get you a price
> *


im not planning on buying it until late this summer but id like to know for sure what im gonna do with the car and how much its gonna cost me. im looking at getting 2 complete toro pumps with 4 dumps so if im right it comes with the return hoses if thats what connects the dump to the pump and everything related to the pump itself. right now the cars stock so im gonna need everything else thatd go into a setup n from reading up on here thought to go with bmh.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 16 2008, 01:56 PM~10881269
> *spoke to jess today she said to get stuart to call or email them so they can resolve the issue
> *


this is a joke right ? 

he tried and tried when he had time but could never get through, when he did manage (twice) he's spoken to both Jess and some 'technical' guy (not Ron) a they both said "yeah no problem we'll get them out to you" and then did nothing ! 

Perhaps you should pass his mobile number on to them so thay can do the right thing and call him to resolve their oversight when they are there rather than get him to make untold international calls only to find they're not available, plus she already has his email address ? 



Thanks for passing on the info though your a star.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 17 2008, 07:13 AM~10887395
> *this is a joke right ?
> 
> he tried and tried when he had time but could never get through, when he did manage (twice) he's spoken to both Jess and some 'technical' guy (not Ron) a they both said "yeah no problem we'll get them out to you" and then did nothing !
> ...


It wouldn't have been a problem, he would have received his parts, a month ago, his card has DECLINED everytime!! You say we owe him, we don't owe him anything, if he wants his parts he needs to pay for them, I have sent several emails but the email bounces back everytime!!!!! He came to me with a 4 pumps he bought from another customer of ours he told ME what fittings HE needed, he received that order in a timely fashion, came back to ME when HE realized HE needed more parts HE, HIMSELF had left out!! 

I speak to UK customer's on a weekly basis and email people at the drop of a hat so you can't play the I am on the otherside of the world card!! I can't chase a customer when all roads lead to a deadend! 

Perhaps you should pass this number to Stuart 1866-Magic33.....


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

i quit calling after 5 trys last week


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

I would have to apologize, we were on vacation, there was 1 guy running the show here while we were away!! :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 17 2008, 03:19 PM~10889995
> *I would have to apologize, we were on vacation, there was 1 guy running the show here while we were away!!  :biggrin:
> *


i had the same problem, had to call a couple times, but did get through to rick and made my order. he kept touch with me throughout the week tryin to find the best way to ship my stuff to canada, good customer service! 

thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 17 2008, 03:19 PM~10889995
> *I would have to apologize, we were on vacation, there was 1 guy running the show here while we were away!!  :biggrin:
> *



finally got ur own name there jessica lol..... i almost always get a hold of u there. hell i even call for customers for you guys to get a hold of u lol... may have to start taking orders for you guys next lol.... put me on the pay roll lol


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 17 2008, 02:19 PM~10889995
> *I would have to apologize, we were on vacation, there was 1 guy running the show here while we were away!!  :biggrin:
> *


hum when i called it sounded like a party going on in the back ground they answerd the phone ,,,,,,,,black magic escort service :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 17 2008, 08:40 PM~10892957
> *hum when i called it sounded like a party going on in the back ground they answerd the phone ,,,,,,,,black magic escort service  :biggrin:
> *


ahh that would have been rick then hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 17 2008, 01:59 PM~10889875
> *It wouldn't have been a problem, he would have received his parts, a month ago, his card has DECLINED everytime!! You say we owe him, we don't owe him anything, if he wants his parts he needs to pay for them, I have sent several emails but the email bounces back everytime!!!!! He came to me with a 4 pumps he bought from another customer of ours he told ME what fittings HE needed, he received that order in a timely fashion, came back to ME when HE realized HE needed more parts HE, HIMSELF had left out!!
> 
> I speak to UK customer's on a weekly basis and email people at the drop of a hat so you can't play the I am on the otherside of the world card!! I can't chase a customer when all roads lead to a deadend!
> ...


dont forget to call when they are open i found around 11.30 to 1 am uk time is the best as they are a good few hours behind time


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 06:47 PM~10891107
> *finally got ur own name there jessica lol..... i almost always get a hold of u there.  hell i even call for customers for you guys to get a hold of u lol... may have to start taking orders for you guys next lol.... put me on the pay roll lol
> 
> 
> ...


how much did you drop them mounts? considering doing mine on my street car


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 17 2008, 09:40 PM~10892957
> *hum when i called it sounded like a party going on in the back ground they answerd the phone ,,,,,,,,black magic escort service  :biggrin:
> *


lol i know u still ordered either it be for parts or SERVICE lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 17 2008, 09:51 PM~10893078
> *how much did you drop them mounts? considering doing mine on my street car
> *



to be honest im not sure lol. they are about 5 or 6 inches i would say. i put a 1/4 plate along the bottom thats welded to the frame rail and to the section u notch out for the upper trailing arms to come down more. then i just made a box design to hold the arms to. but i can tell u have 34 inch from ground to bumper on there.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 17 2008, 01:59 PM~10889875
> *It wouldn't have been a problem, he would have received his parts, a month ago, his card has DECLINED everytime!! You say we owe him, we don't owe him anything, if he wants his parts he needs to pay for them, I have sent several emails but the email bounces back everytime!!!!! He came to me with a 4 pumps he bought from another customer of ours he told ME what fittings HE needed, he received that order in a timely fashion, came back to ME when HE realized HE needed more parts HE, HIMSELF had left out!!
> 
> I speak to UK customer's on a weekly basis and email people at the drop of a hat so you can't play the I am on the otherside of the world card!! I can't chase a customer when all roads lead to a deadend!
> ...


seems like you were putting the wrong security number in, and typing the email address wrong, and we dont have the ability to dial 'words' as numbers. 

still by the sounds of it we're not the only people having trouble ? :dunno:


----------



## mercury monterey (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 17 2008, 01:59 PM~10889875
> *It wouldn't have been a problem, he would have received his parts, a month ago, his card has DECLINED everytime!! You say we owe him, we don't owe him anything, if he wants his parts he needs to pay for them, I have sent several emails but the email bounces back everytime!!!!! He came to me with a 4 pumps he bought from another customer of ours he told ME what fittings HE needed, he received that order in a timely fashion, came back to ME when HE realized HE needed more parts HE, HIMSELF had left out!!
> 
> I speak to UK customer's on a weekly basis and email people at the drop of a hat so you can't play the I am on the otherside of the world card!! I can't chase a customer when all roads lead to a deadend!
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Well Mr. President, Stuart is a good customer, your draggin his name through the mud with our company, so when Stuart can call or email me from a correct address we shall send his parts to him!! They have been sitting on my packing table for way over a month!! Card is the same card we used before no security numbers necessary, and as I said before the email bounces back!! And in responce to the UK not being able to dial numbers....boy your making your whole country look bad! 

Seems like you don't know how to do my job, so please don't quit your day job! :biggrin:


----------



## mercury monterey (Feb 7, 2008)

dont want to stir up shit Jess but that was uncalled for, you are difficult to get in contact with, thats fair enough, i run my own buisiness so can appreciate that its very tough to get it 100% when you are very busy. but to post up claiming that my credits bad just isnt on, theres nothing wrong with my card or email address, its all pretty irrelevant now as i will sort my remaning parts elsewhere, thanks,
stuart.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

I never said your credit was bad, I just said the card declined, in my defense!!! Two very separate things!! Your president got this whole thing going, putting my business on blast as if we run a dirty business!! Well when you first made the order we had the same issues with your card and you had to get a release for me to run it in the US!! Unfortunately this has became an online war between me and YOUR PRESIDENT!! I have your box here collecting dust, don't you think I would have sent it out if I didn't have issues with all of the above???? We have never been able to take the money for this order so him saying we owed you is ridiculous!! So maybe you ought to take this up with him, he is the one who put things for everyone to see!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 15 2008, 10:45 PM~10877463
> *
> *


elco got stuck thats a loss! good shit bm


----------



## mercury monterey (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 18 2008, 03:10 PM~10899433
> *I never said your credit was bad, I just said the card declined, in my defense!!! Two very separate things!! Your president got this whole thing going, putting my business on blast as if we run a dirty business!! Well when you first made the order we had the same issues with your card and you had to get a release for me to run it in the US!! Unfortunately this has became an online war between me and YOUR PRESIDENT!! I have your box here collecting dust, don't you think I would have sent it out if I didn't have issues with all of the above???? We have never been able to take the money for this order so him saying we owed you is ridiculous!! So maybe you ought to take this up with him, he is the one who put things for everyone to see!!
> *


seemed to read that way, maybe thats just me being defensive, like i said Jess, i dont want to start any crap throwing on here, i've got nothing but good things to say about your products, thats why i'm using them. i'm not prepared to go into discussions over credit card and email issues on a public forum, nor is it worth starting a "war" over, lifes too short in my opinion


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 18 2008, 02:13 PM~10899051
> *, and we dont have the ability to dial 'words' as numbers.
> 
> 
> *


trust you to come back with a smart coment im guessing you cant text either then :uh:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 18 2008, 08:13 PM~10901732
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 17 2008, 08:46 PM~10893027
> *ahh that would have been rick then hahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


I thought he only answered " ProHopper Industries"?????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

" Ricky Bobby Hydraulics " 
This is Ricky him self, How can I make you a Winner today ?
This week we are Featuring Thee R.B.O. Series 
( Ricky Bobby Origanals )
And remeber folks if your not 1st your Last !!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10905823
> *" Ricky Booby Hydraulics "
> This is Ricky him self, How can I make you a Winner today ?
> This week we are Featuring Thee R.B.O. Series
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmm......................u can do a frame for me free of charge and then help me swap mine out because i dont have the room to do it here............








































oops.my bad.......u already said u were gonna do that!!........and i have witnesses!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

That dont count I was'nt myself cause I Was recovering from heat stroke


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:19 AM~10905885
> *That dont count I was'nt myself cause I Was recovering from heat stroke
> *


 :uh: :uh: IT COUNTS...............DONT MAKE WATCHER MAD.......HIS TEMPERS WORSE THAN MINE.............. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 19 2008, 02:34 AM~10903786
> *I thought he only answered " ProHopper Industries"?????
> *


He only helps out their mistakes :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 19 2008, 12:13 PM~10905823
> *" Ricky Bobby Hydraulics "
> This is Ricky him self, How can I make you a Winner today ?
> This week we are Featuring Thee R.B.O. Series
> ...


It should be Pandora's Hydro box !!!!  you should be gettin ready to leave ,get off the e-net nicca


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I see you in here


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: wayne64ss,* BlackMagicHydraulics*

how bout that slipyoke price, seein as you aint busy


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10906072
> *I see you in here
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: wayne64ss, BlackMagicHydraulics
> ...


if i remember right i think they are bout $200-$220. somewhere in that area for the slip and snub w/spring too.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

thanks man... i got your pm immediately after i finished typing lol


fuck me... i mean BMH's pm

your avatar and Black Magic Family through me off sorry danny.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 12:45 PM~10906072
> *I see you in here
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: wayne64ss, BlackMagicHydraulics
> ...


Got ya covered :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 10:45 AM~10906072
> *I see you in here
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: wayne64ss, BlackMagicHydraulics
> ...



Man, was my quote not good enough Wayne??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 18 2008, 03:10 PM~10899433
> *Your president got this whole thing going, *


Quite true, its the only way to spark a reaction from BMH at present which is a real shame 



> *putting my business on blast as if we run a dirty business!! *


Totally untrue, you could have used PM to resolve this rather than ranting and raving in the public forum showing yourself up.



> *Unfortunately this has became an online war between me and YOUR PRESIDENT!! *


No it hasn't i dont need to waste my time here anymore, i managed to get someone in a round about way to speak up and the issue has now been resolved.



> * he is the one who put things for everyone to see!!*


No i didnt, i just highlighted the fact that parts were missing, he'd been waiting and you were impossible to get hold of ? You went off on a rant about money !?

Shame the Admin isnt as good as the engineering.

thanks for your time.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 18 2008, 03:41 PM~10899631
> *trust you to come back with a smart coment im guessing you cant text either then  :uh:
> *



the whole letters for numbers thing doesn't work on international calls between different phone companies


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 19 2008, 03:47 PM~10907921
> *the whole letters for numbers thing doesn't work on international calls between different phone companies
> *


huh so your phone hasnt got letters on it then even if it doesnt im sure your mobile does and it isnt that hard to work out or are you just trying to be difficult


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL remind me why would i be phoning anyway ? ha ha....


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 19 2008, 04:45 PM~10906920
> *Man, was my quote not good enough Wayne??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


did you send me a pm? i must've missed it... its very possible with all the bullshit i've been dealing with on here lately.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 12:16 PM~10905846
> *hmmmmmmmmmm......................u can do a frame for me free of charge and then help me swap mine out because i dont have the room to do it here............
> oops.my bad.......u already said u were gonna do that!!........and i have witnesses!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




*<-------- is the witness * AND DONE BY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 19 2008, 03:53 PM~10907982
> *LOL remind me why would i be phoning anyway  ?  ha ha....
> *


well you seemed to want to make it your buisness and it was you who made the smart coment about the phone number and i dont give a shit what any1 saiz i used to call black magic from the uk on a weekly basis without a problem if they dont pick up straight away then try again in 10 mins it aint that hard but then again i guess in your perfect world this aint good enough :uh: as again jon you have made ya self look stupid on lil :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh no, how will i survive LOL like i care, i have nothing to prove.

anyway, more to the point thanks for stepping up and helping out, it is appreciated.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> Quite true, its the only way to spark a reaction from BMH at present which is a real shame
> Totally untrue, you could have used PM to resolve this rather than ranting and raving in the public forum showing yourself up.
> No it hasn't i dont need to waste my time here anymore, i managed to get someone in a round about way to speak up and the issue has now been resolved.
> No i didnt, i just highlighted the fact that parts were missing, he'd been waiting and you were impossible to get hold of ? You went off on a rant about money !?
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 19 2008, 04:11 PM~10908108
> *Oh no, how will i survive LOL like i care, i have nothing to prove.
> 
> anyway, more to the point thanks for stepping up and helping out, it is appreciated.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 LIL ENGLISH MUFFIN :twak: :twak: :twak: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 19 2008, 05:53 PM~10907982
> *LOL remind me why would i be phoning anyway  ?  ha ha....
> *


are you twelve years old or something :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 12:33 PM~10905986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cant blame a guy for trying lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon+Jun 19 2008, 04:47 PM~10907921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you don't have a phone ???,or maybe one that would let you dial out of England :biggrin: 

Aren't you the driveline dude :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:34 PM~10909129
> *cant blame a guy for trying lol
> *


 :biggrin: but u need to stand on the freeway on ramp with ur car and sign..........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:35 PM~10909143
> *:biggrin:  but u need to stand on the freeway on ramp with ur car and sign..........
> *



shit u do that the cops are on that shit in a heart beat out here. they tell you to move along. i tried it already lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 07:39 PM~10909163
> *shit u do that the cops are on that shit in a heart beat out here.  they tell you to move along.  i tried it already  lol
> *


Shit here in L.V ,they ask if your got a gun.....






















And if you don't they give you one :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 06:55 PM~10909309
> *Shit here in L.V ,they ask if your got a gun.....
> And if you don't they give you one :0
> *


HEY RON, .......WHEN U GONNA BE IN L.A LOOKING FOR HOES AGAIN??..REMEMBER LIKE THAT ONE NIGHT WE MET UP AND I GOT THAT PISTON FROM U?? :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:58 PM~10909333
> *HEY RON, .......WHEN U GONNA BE IN L.A LOOKING FOR HOES AGAIN??..REMEMBER LIKE THAT ONE NIGHT WE MET UP AND I GOT THAT PISTON FROM U?? :0  :0
> *


you dirty dawg. U TRYIN to get my balls took :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 07:00 PM~10909350
> *you dirty dawg. U TRYIN to get my balls took :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 19 2008, 01:45 PM~10906920
> *Man, was my quote not good enough Wayne??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


Whats up boss lady can we pm you too for our tech help :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 07:00 PM~10909350
> *you dirty dawg. U TRYIN to get my balls took BACK OUT OF MY WIFES PURSE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:58 PM~10909333
> *HEY RON, .......WHEN U GONNA BE IN L.A LOOKING FOR HOES AGAIN??..REMEMBER LIKE THAT ONE NIGHT WE MET UP AND I GOT THAT PISTON FROM U?? :0  :0
> *



FUCK. u may as well gave the name, number and address of her too lol


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*

wtb: am looking for four new chromed piston style BMH accumulators. 
who do i contact? guys in vegas or any bmh- dealers out ther? 

thanks for info ...  

*


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 20 2008, 05:05 AM~10911961
> *
> 
> wtb: am looking for four new chromed piston style BMH accumulators.
> ...


im still waiting for mine..going on to 3 or more months


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 20 2008, 07:05 AM~10911961
> *
> 
> wtb: am looking for four new chromed piston style BMH accumulators.
> ...


I will p.m you today, I am in process of doing some ,but it will bwe a week out for chrome....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 20 2008, 07:56 PM~10913507
> *I will p.m you today, I am in process of doing some ,but it will bwe a week out for chrome....
> *




ok sounds good. i need four of them in chrome, shipped to LA. waitin on your PM.... 



btw ron, is that you? :biggrin: i was at your old shop once back in 2005 for easter hopp


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 20 2008, 11:59 AM~10913536
> *
> 
> ok sounds good. i need four of them in chrome, shipped to LA. waitin on your PM....
> ...


When the shooting went down at the block party??????

I will let you guys know when they are back..I got 14 coming back


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

hey Ron............ur turn to treat to the TITTY BAR next time u in L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave: 

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

you guys got the lincoln ball joint extensions in stock right now?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

was too funny not too share...










not entirely sure why people persue this kinda crap ?

happy days. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 23 2008, 02:28 AM~10930310
> *was too funny not too share...
> 
> 
> ...


NOW EVERY ONE KNO'S YOU A CHEAP FUC :roflmao: FUC'N CROMPIT BOY :rofl:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BackBumper559, THE REAL BIG M
whats up perm!

mile high city! :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BLACK MAGIC HYDRALIC & THE DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

see yall in denver homies :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 23 2008, 05:11 PM~10934938
> *BLACK MAGIC HYDRALIC & THE DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2008, 07:22 PM~10935515
> *:wave:
> *



DID SOMEONE SAY *TITTY *BAR


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm lookin forward to meetin all you fools in Denver.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 20 2008, 03:05 PM~10911961
> *
> 
> wtb: am looking for four new chromed piston style BMH accumulators.
> ...



TTT !


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

hey, just curious how far behind my box with the 4.5 tons and chrome lowers for a caddy was, got the other box no problem, i know you guys said you were outta stock on both those..... got the first box on thursday last week?
i talked to rick, its for alex or guy, not sure which name was put down, outta victoria b.c., canada, thanks!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 25 2008, 04:09 PM~10950165
> *hey, just curious how far behind my box with the 4.5 tons and chrome lowers for a caddy was, got the other box no problem, i know you guys said you were outta stock on both those..... got the first box on thursday last week?
> i talked to rick, its for alex or guy, not sure which name was put down, outta victoria b.c., canada, thanks!
> *


Coils are here and those arms are down in chrome ,and should be back this week or the begining of next week.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Ron we need to sit and figure out how we can re do this setup in my cadi. well just your help re doing all the hard lines for it. i want them more for show now. i will take the cadi up there as soon as Henry and i finish all the body work


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 22 2003, 02:57 PM~1090989
> *Yeah AL does make em and no he isnt my boss. BUt I know you will sell alot of them. Good shit. Hope you have a good machine shop doing em like H&D  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:








AH THE GOOD OL DAYS


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

nothin like getting a big ass car in the air. not as "easy" as a g body like the guys around here like.  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10950289
> *hey Ron we need to sit and figure out how we can re do this setup in my cadi. well just your help re doing all the hard lines for it. i want them more for show now. i will take the cadi up there as soon as Henry and i finish all the body work
> *


LMK< we can do it in 1 or 2 days :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 04:28 PM~10950275
> *Coils are here and those arms are down in chrome ,and should be back this week or the begining of next week.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hey ron,, i want my g body to lay n get a koo 32 inch lock up with out pushing my rear end towards the rear quarter panels, 
do u sell a blt on kit?? that will let me do that ?? lowers uppers, what ever??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 25 2008, 05:38 PM~10950736
> *nothin like getting a big ass car in the air. not as "easy" as a g body like the guys around here like.   :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOO you didn't...Better stop, Or they'll post up how they can build a car from what other repeat on L.I.L


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 25 2008, 11:16 PM~10953646
> *hey ron,,  i want my g body to lay n get a koo 32 inch lock up with out pushing my rear end towards the rear quarter panels,
> do u sell a blt on kit??  that will let me do that ??  lowers uppers, what ever??
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 26 2008, 12:16 AM~10953646
> *hey ron,,  i want my g body to lay n get a koo 32 inch lock up with out pushing my rear end towards the rear quarter panels,
> do u sell a blt on kit??  that will let me do that ??  lowers uppers, what ever??
> *



i got 34 inches with just drop mounts, slip yoke and adjustable uppers and lowers. i know that if u drop the lower trailing arm mounts u can get that lock up without the wheels being to far towards the front of the car. but if ur gonna hop the car thats what u want cuz thats where the fulcrum point or rather teeter totter point of the car will be if ur hittin around 40 inches or so. if ur trying to get higher then the wheel base is different at that point. if the wheels are too far forward then the bumper taps out sooner

anyhow heres mine, if its any help to ya


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 26 2008, 12:20 AM~10953686
> *:0
> *


32 in cyl or 32 from ground to bumper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2008, 12:31 AM~10953779
> *i got 34 inches with just drop mounts, slip yoke and adjustable uppers and lowers.  i know that if u drop the lower trailing arm mounts u can get that lock up without the wheels being to far towards the front of the car.  but if ur gonna hop the car thats what u want cuz thats where theteeter totter point of the car will be if ur hittin around 40 inches or so.  if ur trying to get higher then the wheel base is different at that point. if the wheels are too far forward then the bumper taps out sooner
> *


What is a fulcrum???? and Teeter tooter :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ron check your pm and let me know


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 11:32 PM~10953786
> *32 in cyl or 32 from ground to bumper
> *


from ground to bumper sorry


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2008, 11:31 PM~10953779
> *i got 34 inches with just drop mounts, slip yoke and adjustable uppers and lowers.  i know that if u drop the lower trailing arm mounts u can get that lock up without the wheels being to far towards the front of the car.  but if ur gonna hop the car thats what u want cuz thats where the fulcrum point or rather teeter totter point of the car will be if ur hittin around 40 inches or so.  if ur trying to get higher then the wheel base is different at that point. if the wheels are too far forward then the bumper taps out sooner
> 
> anyhow heres mine, if its any help to ya
> ...


got any pix of it layed??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 26 2008, 12:45 AM~10953866
> *from ground to bumper sorry
> *


some upper drop mounts and a slip driveline...should get you there and maybe more?????


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 11:47 PM~10953878
> *some upper drop mounts and a slip driveline...should get you there and maybe more?????
> *


how long are the upper drop mounts??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 26 2008, 12:48 AM~10953888
> *how long are the upper drop mounts??
> *


5'' drop. and need to extend the upper 1'' or do adjustables uppers


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 11:53 PM~10953917
> *5'' drop. and need to extend the upper 1'' or do adjustables uppers
> *


so i would be able to lay real low??

and do nothing to the lowers right??

do u sell 5 inch drop mounts just ready to bolt on?? and how much..


thanks ron :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 26 2008, 12:54 AM~10953929
> *so i would be able to lay real low??
> 
> and do nothing to the lowers right??
> ...


Lay bumper, sure, Those are 125


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 25 2008, 11:39 PM~10953825
> *Ron check your pm and let me know
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 04:28 PM~10950275
> *Coils are here and those arms are down in chrome ,and should be back this week or the begining of next week.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2008, 12:16 AM~10953651
> *OOOOOO you didn't...Better stop, Or they'll post up how they can build a car from what other repeat on L.I.L
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

i need a couple of those rings for converting impala a arms to except caprice ball joints. whats the price on those?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 26 2008, 12:46 AM~10953875
> *got any pix of it layed??
> *



no i dont have pics of it layed down. i have 2 turns off of a full stack of 2 ton coils. my rear end sits stock height when its down cuz of the amount of coil i have under there. u just put less turns of a coil and u can get it lower than mine. just remember the less coil u use, the more that cylinder is gonna come up thru the rear sheet metal of the trunk.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 26 2008, 06:28 PM~10958893
> *i need a couple of those rings for converting impala a arms to except caprice ball joints.  whats the price on those?
> *


why not just weld the holes and drill new ones for the caprice balljoint?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2008, 08:46 PM~10959377
> *why not just weld the holes and drill new ones for the caprice balljoint?
> *


done. on the top arms,............. but the bottoms press in and ron sells a ring that you just weld in the arm


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2008, 12:35 AM~10953802
> *What is a fulcrum???? and Teeter tooter :biggrin:
> *



just for u ron lol

*FULCRUM*
1. the support, or point of rest, on which a lever turns in moving a body. 
2. any prop or support. 
3. Zoology. any of various structures in an animal serving as a hinge or support. 

*TEETER TOTTER*
1. a seesaw


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10959389
> *done.  on the top arms,.............  but the bottoms press in and ron sells a ring that you just weld in the arm
> *



oh i thought u meant for the uppers lol.


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 27 2008, 11:28 AM~10958893
> *i need a couple of those rings for converting impala a arms to except caprice ball joints.  whats the price on those?
> *



i need some of those as well.........forgot to grab em when i was there :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 11:16 PM~10953651
> *OOOOOO you didn't...Better stop, Or they'll post up how they can build a car from what other repeat on L.I.L
> *



:biggrin: you got to do what you got to do!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

big thanks to jessica and the BMH crew of vegas for a smooth transaction...

I called and paid, they shipped it out and 5 days later it got delivered to my door 

was great talking to you, thanks for the emails and support :thumbsup:











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 25 2008, 03:23 PM~11430371
> *big thanks to jessica and the BMH crew of vegas for a smooth transaction...
> 
> I called and paid, they shipped it out and 5 days later it got delivered to my door
> ...



Good stuff Misa  

In 5 days shipped to germany is fast too...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay ron asked for the trash talking to be done in his forum. so here is goes. TRASH TALK lol. there u happy ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2008, 01:03 AM~11476971
> *okay ron asked for the trash talking to be done in his forum. so here is goes.  TRASH TALK  lol. there u happy ron
> *


HAHA you fonnie guy.....Ah....Didn't want the reds guys feel like we were takin over....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 30 2008, 03:24 AM~11477355
> *HAHA you fonnie guy.....Ah....Didn't want the reds guys feel like we were takin over....
> *


but wait. WE ARE TAKING OVER lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Black Magic Summertime sales ending soon, only a few weeks more, don't sleep on these specials.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey ron hows it going? Hey got the invite to the super show today and i'm trying my hardest to get the car down there to represent but it is tuff but that's my goal. The car is still working like a champ i just cant hit the switch that good but i'm trying i get lucky once in a while but i'm still putting it down.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 31 2008, 09:52 PM~11486333
> *Hey ron hows it going? Hey got the invite to the super show today and i'm trying my hardest to get the car down there to represent but it is tuff but that's my goal. The car is still working like a champ i just cant hit the switch that good but i'm trying i get lucky once in a while but i'm still putting it down.
> *


Don't trip Shane, it'll come to ya soon enough.....Rick told me you was puttin it down  

Keep it it homie BMH/JENDAS......quality that cant be beat

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

HEY DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED ,
BLAZER FROM P-TOWN, 68" BUMPER SMASH- YAKIMA '08

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggView My Videorin: 


AND DID I MENTION, "IT'S 100% JENDA BUILT " :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED :biggrin: N NO FOOT ON GAS I HAVE NO TIMING FOR THAT I SUCK........ :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11490644
> *HEY DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED ,
> BLAZER FROM P-TOWN, 68" BUMPER SMASH- YAKIMA '08
> 
> ...


i seen that in yak, that blazer is always workin! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2008, 02:52 PM~11490644
> *HEY DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED ,
> BLAZER FROM P-TOWN, 68" BUMPER SMASH- YAKIMA '08
> 
> ...


Hell ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 2 2008, 09:01 AM~11496609
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Where's the new posters ???? 




J/P Keep up the good work Danny


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 2 2008, 09:03 AM~11496618
> *Where's the new posters ????
> J/P Keep up the good work Danny
> *


you know what i actually have them right next to me in a tube to be shipped. but just like jess i keep forgetting to get them out to you guys. at lunch time i will go to the post office and get them out for the shop :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i need to work some overtime seriously..


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

either that or start piecing together my kit


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 AM~11497917
> *you know what i actually have them right next to me in a tube to be shipped. but just like jess i keep forgetting to get them out to you guys. at lunch time i will go to the post office and get them out for the shop :biggrin:
> *


wheres mine


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 2 2008, 05:10 PM~11500645
> *wheres mine
> *


damn, shit you too, hahahahahahahhaaaa, hey stevie pm me your info i have a lil present for you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Ricky, i sent the fucking posters today, hahahahaa :biggrin: 
have fun wacking i mean working away  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 2 2008, 08:26 PM~11502679
> *damn, shit you too, hahahahahahahhaaaa, hey stevie pm me your info i have a lil present for you  :0  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT FOR BMH
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Livin-T...45.htm?Ref=Blog


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 6 2008, 12:51 AM~11533353
> *TTT FOR BMH
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Livin-T...45.htm?Ref=Blog
> *


 :biggrin: voodoo does get down or whatever ron calls it now


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

man i was just mad they did all that tv footage and never got to see the rj customs sticker on the tailgate :biggrin: :biggrin: voooodoooooo rocks jess said if ron changes the name of voodoo weve gotta call him dave hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 6 2008, 11:58 AM~11534733
> *man i was just mad they did all that tv footage and never got to see the rj customs sticker on the tailgate  :biggrin:  :biggrin: voooodoooooo rocks jess said if ron changes the name of voodoo weve gotta call him dave hahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or instead of ron i think it should be juan!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS #1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Sep 6 2008, 10:58 AM~11534733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i vote JUAN!!!!!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

What up Ron....


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11508887
> *hey Ricky, i sent the fucking posters today, hahahahaa :biggrin:
> have fun wacking i mean working away   :biggrin:
> *


Got the posters the other day, thanks again Danny!! you guys coming out for the show ?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 10 2008, 08:19 AM~11566112
> *Got the posters the other day, thanks again Danny!! you guys coming out for the show ?
> *


in october? some of us are but not sure for everybody. this year sucked for all of us. short on funds but still building a hopper for these cry babies around here though. you guys gonna be BBQing on that saturday before the show at the shop? let us know :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 10 2008, 08:22 AM~11566127
> *in october? some of us are but not sure for everybody. this year sucked for all of us. short on funds but still building a hopper for these cry babies around here though. you guys gonna be BBQing on that saturday before the show at the shop? let us know :biggrin:
> *



Heard about the haters, BBQ is going down at the shop


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 10 2008, 08:40 AM~11566261
> *Heard about the haters, BBQ is going down at the shop
> *


well then can't miss some good food :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

RON,got that last night Im VERY PLEASED, :cheesy: tell your chromer, to keep doing what he does,shit give him a hug....lol thanks alot bro, very satisfied :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11566639


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 10 2008, 09:36 AM~11566665
> *RON,got that last night Im VERY PLEASED, :cheesy:  tell your chromer, to keep doing what he does,shit give him a hug....lol thanks alot bro, very satisfied :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11566639
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

HEY RICKY, 
Just wanted to say "thank you", for comming through in a pinch for me o.k.
I REALLY APPRIECIATE IT !!!

Now "DA BUTCHER" can "CHOP IT UP" this next weekend in Tri-Cities !!!

"THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES AT B.M.H."

peace.......D-


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

No Problem Daimond, just doing my part!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 10 2008, 08:57 PM~11572690
> *No Problem Daimond, just doing my part!
> *


Ricky get at me about that drive line hommie


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Ron or Jessica or staff, I have a customer that is running a two pump setup in a 64 hardtop. He just asked me if I can get these fittings in chrome preferably, to brighten up the setup. 

Do you have a 3/4 to 1/2 male elbow, a 1/2 all female tee, and 1/2 male elbow all in chrome, also a couple of braided returns? PM me on how much shipped to the new so cal edition of All Out Customs

1153 North Sierra Way 
San Bernardino, Ca
92410

http://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0066ht6.jpg

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

here is my black magic cutty putting it down single pump 56" the black one hard to see sorry but you can hear the bumper :biggrin: :0 BMH all the way


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

here is my black magic cutty putting it down single pump 56" the black one hard to see sorry but you can hear the bumper :biggrin: :0 BMH all the way 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=123bh4w&s=4


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 28 2008, 05:49 PM~11722700
> *here is my black magic cutty putting it down single pump 56" the black one hard to see sorry but you can hear the bumper :biggrin:  :0 BMH all the way
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=123bh4w&s=4
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks jerry i'll see you n vegas. here is another view mine is on the left
http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 28 2008, 10:58 PM~11724552
> *thanks jerry i'll see you n vegas. here is another view mine is on the left
> http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 28 2008, 09:58 PM~11724552
> *thanks jerry i'll see you n vegas. here is another view mine is on the left
> http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BI...nt=Hopping3.flv
> *


that looks like big mikes cutty you hoppin against,how did it go?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

yea it was and we had fun there were a bunch of people out that night for the little get together.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 30 2008, 06:49 AM~11736789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A lady on the switch nice


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 30 2008, 01:57 PM~11740240
> *yea it was and we had fun there were a bunch of people out that night for the little get together.
> *


Still comin Shyane...Whats up with kaleb...Tell him we got Zoin national forest just 1 and 30 minutes away....


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

HOPE THE BEST TO ALL THE BOYZ/GIRLZ REPPN BLACK MAGIC AT THE SUPER SHOW! NOT MAKIN IT AFTER ALL GOT A CHAMPIONSHIP STATE RACE IMA BE ATTENDING REPIN CALI FOR THAT #1 STATE PLATE LOL ITS A BMX THING LOL WELL BIG UPZ TO EVERYONE HAVE FUN AND SAFE TRIPZ! 

LIL VIC 
ROLLERZ ONLY CEN CALI


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11765865
> *Still comin Shyane...Whats up with kaleb...Tell him we got Zoin national forest just 1 and 30 minutes away....
> *


Man you know i stick to my word i'll be there for sure even though it is killing my pocket oh well got to represent BMH and team jendas and portland i think i'll be the first one to compete in the super show hop from here . I have no idea what's going on with your brother killa :0 . I'll be there tuesday night.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 3 2008, 12:22 PM~11770311
> *Man you know i stick to my word i'll be there for sure even though it is killing my pocket oh well got to represent BMH and team jendas and portland i think i'll be the first one to compete in the super show hop from here . I have no idea what's going on with your brother killa :0 . I'll be there tuesday night.
> *


Good luck thanks for rep'n the NW and HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks big t i'll need all the luck i can get  :cheesy:


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

how does the black magic slip n stub work....u cut the driveshaft and weld it on and then have to get the driveshaft balanced...and does that stop ur u joint from binding up or is that what adjustable uppers n lowers do...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Oct 4 2008, 12:48 PM~11777694
> *how does the black magic slip n stub work....u cut the driveshaft and weld it on and then have to get the driveshaft balanced...and does that stop ur u joint from binding up or is that what adjustable uppers n lowers do...
> *


the slip n stub stops the driveline (if cut correctly) pulling out of and pushing into the tranny so you can get more lock up as it allows the axle to move forwards more the trailing arms are what keep the pinion angle right


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 4 2008, 04:31 PM~11778388
> *the slip n stub stops the driveline (if cut correctly) pulling out of and pushing into the tranny so you can get more lock up as it allows the axle to move forwards more the trailing arms are what keep the pinion angle right
> *


Ya what he said.....Hurry english muffin ???/ get here already


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2008, 10:59 PM~11788734
> *Ya what he said.....Hurry english muffin ???/ get here already
> *


i wish i was there but amys working i was gunna drive out a week ago n let amy fly out with the kids but she didnt like that idea haha we be there soon homie dont trip :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Stevie let me know if you are gonna be coming threw the top of az if your driving. i will get some of these posters for you bro. keep it on the down low from wifey :biggrin: 
find out if you are coming thre KINGMAN, AZ on I40


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 6 2008, 07:28 AM~11790601
> *hey Stevie let me know if you are gonna be coming threw the top of az if your driving. i will get some of these posters for you bro. keep it on the down low from wifey :biggrin:
> find out if you are coming thre KINGMAN, AZ on  I40
> *



Just keep them clean for the kids!!! She doesn't mind the pics just doesn't want her son's of 7 & 5 Years old to see CROTCH SHOTS!!!! LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 6 2008, 12:19 PM~11792458
> *Just keep them clean for the kids!!! She doesn't mind the pics just doesn't want her son's of 7 & 5 Years old to see CROTCH SHOTS!!!! LOL
> *


she dont want me to see em either haha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 6 2008, 08:28 AM~11790601
> *hey Stevie let me know if you are gonna be coming threw the top of az if your driving. i will get some of these posters for you bro. keep it on the down low from wifey :biggrin:
> find out if you are coming thre KINGMAN, AZ on  I40
> *


we are coming thro kingman but it will prob be real early in the morning were leaving here at 8pm ish so pron be heading thro kingman bout 4in the morning hitt me up with ya address il house call ya wake you ass up haha :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic+Oct 6 2008, 12:19 PM~11792458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problem Jess, i will keep'em clean :biggrin: i know we are playing big boy games but our little boys are looking up to us all  

yea Stevie come by the house, i'll keep my female pit outside to great you in the morning :biggrin: or hit me up on the way back if its during the day.  
i'll pm you with the celly #  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: i wanna check out the caddy aswell


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 6 2008, 12:13 PM~11792986
> *:thumbsup: i wanna check out the caddy aswell
> *



i see you Ron, whats up ??? " DONT LET SHAYNE COME HOME WITHOUT MY 24" TORPEDO'S".....AH-IGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11792986
> *:thumbsup: i wanna check out the caddy aswell
> *


yup yup, its not a secret i still drive this bitch everyday to work too!
come on by :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet are you gunna go for the 2 door conv aswell


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 6 2008, 02:01 PM~11793547
> *sweet are you gunna go for the 2 door conv aswell
> *


yea i am waiting for my funds to get a little better then off with J for a couple of weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

i hope you have some christmas specials this year getting ready to switch over to bmh and get rid of the old stuff :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Oct 6 2008, 02:22 PM~11793769
> *i hope you have some christmas specials this year getting ready to switch over to bmh and get rid of the old stuff  :cheesy:
> *


i may have some stevie specials for ya :biggrin:   you gunna sell antwaun the cces


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 6 2008, 02:28 PM~11793828
> *i may have some stevie specials for ya  :biggrin:   you gunna sell antwaun the cces
> *


yea we gon put in work this winter on the car for sure shut all those gum flappers up come out strong tru-rydaz style i heard the truck is doing real good :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

BLACK MAGIC #1 kwit hayten,, hey stevie get some pics of the vegas show for the homies, lets see ron in action, reppin the black magic :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Oct 6 2008, 04:12 PM~11794323
> *BLACK MAGIC #1 kwit hayten,, hey stevie get some pics of the vegas show for the homies, lets see ron in action, reppin the black magic :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir , Stevie will be the New Truccha...''Struccha-D'' :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

got the shirts ron, thanks , wil get other ones out to you soon 
and the slip :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 8 2008, 01:36 AM~11809573
> *Yes sir , Stevie will be the New Truccha...''Struccha-D'' :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fuk up, hey stevie when you done in vegas come back soon homie cuz we gots to do ours down hea :thumbsup: 

hey ron dont work much of stevie cuz he needs to come back hea and do the thing,  in the west texaz


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 8 2008, 01:36 AM~11809573
> *Yes sir , Stevie will be the New Truccha...''Struccha-D'' :0
> *


haha thats fuked up haha


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 8 2008, 04:08 PM~11815159
> *haha thats fuked up haha
> *


BLACK MAGIC # 1 

YO ron post up pics of BLACK MAGIC in action,


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

how much does it cost to drop off a virgin monte carlo n get it reinforced cut ready for juice, with radical rear modification to almost lay the ass but get a monster darkside lock up?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Never underestimate the power of the Dark Side, in this pic, Ron uses the power to flip the car on its side for the crowd at the Las Vegas Super Show.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

More Action


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

that what im talkin bout any more of the hop, is that stevie d in the pit on the left side of the first pic with the white hat?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Oct 14 2008, 07:40 AM~11856893
> *that what im talkin  bout any more of the hop, is that stevie d in the pit on the left side of the first pic with the white hat?
> *


y yes sir it is me did ya see the stickers in the rear quarter windows of voodoo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Oct 14 2008, 07:40 AM~11856893
> *that what im talkin  bout any more of the hop, is that stevie d in the pit on the left side of the first pic with the white hat?
> *



gotta laugh i looked at the second pic by mistake and thought Damn Steve you've put on weight ! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Haha I got better pics of that J. Oh wait I help push the car over when it flipped. I got it exclusive! Nah J good to see you outside the BMH booth that day too bad we couldn't chat chit for alittle bit. Hey Stevie you a cool brotha! Tell ur boy happy birthday, I seen his brand new BMH shirt. Damn that dancer, got my new shirt dirty. Ricky Bobby couldn't loosen that nit off the steering wheel. Sup Rick! Where's Chris and Mando, blowing the wistle all day?!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST A PIC OF THE 45* ALUMINUM BLOCK!


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 16 2008, 02:58 AM~11878707
> *gotta laugh i looked at the second pic by mistake and thought Damn Steve you've put on weight !  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA that nicca stevie coudnt gain weight even if he wanted too, unless he eats SEAFOOD SOUP, haha lol


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2008, 09:44 PM~11876817
> *y yes sir it is me did ya see the stickers in the rear quarter windows of voodoo
> *


yea i saw them here wasnt to sure but could read someof it ,but when you showed me the video i saw it, looking good, hope yall had fun out there,and Ron did his thing once again, repping the darkside to the fullest 

shit were can i get a shirt like that, those shirt are killing it out there, im gonna jack yours stevie next time i see you, dont care if it fits me small, lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 16 2008, 11:09 PM~11889562
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wassup Stevie, you didn't get in trouble for those posters did you? :biggrin: i tried to make them as clean as the girls would let me


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 16 2008, 03:25 AM~11878761
> *Haha I got better pics of that J. Oh wait I help push the car over when it flipped. I got it exclusive! Nah J good to see you outside the BMH booth that day too bad we couldn't chat chit for alittle bit. Hey Stevie you a cool brotha! Tell ur boy happy birthday, I seen his brand new BMH shirt. Damn that dancer, got my new shirt dirty. Ricky Bobby couldn't loosen that nit off the steering wheel. Sup Rick! Where's Chris and Mando, blowing the wistle all day?!
> *


stupid nylon lock nuts :angry: . Chris and Mondo help Ron when he has to practice
with VooDoo, Mondo is the time keeper and Chris blows the whistle to start and end the round :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

really wanted to buy my whole kit all at once but looks like im going to have to peice it together. im looking to start buying some parts for my 66 caddy before christmas.

if you can give me a price on indidividual parts shipped that would be great shipping info is porterville ca 93257.

1/2" street pump with blue candied parts with dumps and all that shipped individually
2 8" chrome triple seal cylinders shipped individually
2 10" chrome triple seal cylinders shipped individually


thanks i appericate it..


----------



## MIDGETDOORS_96 (Oct 17, 2008)

hey detached, if i remember right all the cylinders are tripple o ring with ron. even the street cylinders are too. top notch shit always black magic! even that new cross pendant i seen at the super show was off the hook!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 17 2008, 08:57 AM~11891487
> *wassup Stevie, you didn't get in trouble for those posters did you? :biggrin:  i tried to make them as clean as the girls would let me
> *


na she was cool she aint that fussed with normal pics its just the coochy shots she gets mad at as the boys would never come out of the shop hahah thanks again bro


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIDGETDOORS_96_@Oct 17 2008, 03:35 PM~11896391
> *hey detached, if i remember right all the cylinders are tripple o ring with ron. even the street cylinders are too. top notch shit always black magic! even that new cross pendant i seen at the super show was off the hook!!!   :biggrin:
> *


you cant go wrong wioth bm equipment i personaly run there street cylinders in our truck hopper and they are working fine no leaks atall


----------



## MIDGETDOORS_96 (Oct 17, 2008)

yup, yup always the best BMH! :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

yea been planning on running black magic for a while finally got a 66 caddy i want to juice i already had pro hopper back in the day wasnt to impressed with there cylinders


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 17 2008, 09:05 AM~11891563
> *stupid nylon lock nuts  :angry: . Chris and Mondo help Ron when he has to practice
> with VooDoo, Mondo  is the time keeper and Chris blows the whistle to start and end the round  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

black cutty BMH all the way
http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o40/o_l...regalsbmhaz.flv


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it looked good there, and he drove it back to the shop! :thumbsup: i was gonna video it on the way back but couldnt find the camera and i was havvin a hard time keepin up with ron :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 18 2008, 12:08 PM~11903029
> *black cutty BMH all the way
> http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o40/o_l...regalsbmhaz.flv
> *


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 18 2008, 11:08 AM~11903029
> *black cutty BMH all the way
> http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o40/o_l...regalsbmhaz.flv
> *


nice video. just one question, why is it that some cars roll back or forward when they hope and others just sit in the same spot. just wondering?


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 18 2008, 04:09 PM~11904360
> *nice video. just one question, why is it that some cars roll back or forward when they hop and others just sit in the same spot. just wondering?
> *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11904368
> *
> *


It just how the ground is cause we hop in neutral and it is better if the car rolls back rather than forward unless you know your car has a chance of getting stuck than you want it to roll forward.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup team jendas, this junior from hawaii. Jus wanted to say your ride is really nice and the paint job is really solid. Good to see cars that hop and actually drive. Well nice meeting homie hopefully I'll see you guys soon.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

black magic all the way :biggrin: 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=w0iaeq&s=4
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=16760b5&s=4


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hey smelly man- nice videos!!! (seen them on tru rydaz-the link works there dude! elo can still kick ur ass tho i reckon!


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Oct 20 2008, 01:46 AM~11915530
> *hey smelly man- nice videos!!! (seen them on tru rydaz-the link works there dude!  elo can still kick ur ass tho i reckon!
> *


wats up with that stevie? :0 

wats up man havent heard of you in a minute, as you can see we was doing our thing,reppin that tru-rydaz, and hitting hard on the Black magic , on the bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2008, 11:05 PM~11915002
> *black magic all the way  :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=w0iaeq&s=4
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=16760b5&s=4
> *


i want your secrets for my car :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Oct 20 2008, 09:21 AM~11917232
> *i want your secrets for my car  :biggrin:
> *


i think alot of people yesterday did :biggrin: 


sup mr rod hows things going for you whens your ************ ass coming over to lil old amarillo to see us all


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 18 2008, 04:18 PM~11904685
> *Sup team jendas, this junior from hawaii. Jus wanted to say your ride is really nice and the paint job is really solid. Good to see cars that hop and actually drive. Well nice meeting homie hopefully I'll see you guys soon.
> *


Hey thanks alot bro and hope you show them how we get down over here . see ya soon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11919241
> *Hey thanks alot bro and hope you show them how we get down over here . see ya soon
> *


NICE AD SHAYNE

I have 3 new black magic pumps 2 of them are the comp pumps with 1/2" center ports and number 9 gears and i have a piston pump with a 3/4 block and number 11 gear and i have this same pump in my car and it does 56 inches with one pump. The piston pump goes for 550 alone and the other 2 go for 265 each but ill let all three go for $900. I also have other hydraulic parts just let me know what you need. i can also put them in if you need me too. I will post pics tomorrow. hit me up 503-839-2607 

keywords : hydros , wire wheels , impala ,regal , cutlass, monte carlo , lowrider , caprice , donk ,


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 20 2008, 12:02 PM~11919379
> *NICE AD SHAYNE
> 
> I have 3 new black magic pumps 2 of them are the comp pumps with 1/2" center ports and number 9 gears and i have a piston pump with a 3/4 block and number 11 gear and i have this same pump in my car and it does 56 inches with one pump. The piston pump goes for 550 alone and the other 2 go for 265 each but ill let all three go for $900. I also have other hydraulic parts just let me know what you need. i can also put them in if you need me too. I will post pics tomorrow. hit me up 503-839-2607
> ...



i'll trade you a set of .................."SLIGHTLY-USED", half gold Daytons !!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

2 better vids 



black magic all the way and just to prove a point on quality the truck runs STREET cylinders in the front :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"I LIKE THAT" !!! :biggrin: 

that truck acts "exactly" like my Blazer , even does that little "kick" to the left, when it hits the pivot !! :biggrin: 

"GOTTA LOVE THE BLACK MAGIC EQUIPT.










:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

black magic baby 

that blazer was motivation for our truck :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2008, 04:31 PM~11922339
> * black magic baby
> 
> that blazer was motivation for our truck  :biggrin:
> *


 "AW- SHOOOOT", :biggrin: 
"WOW", i'm honored- thanks !!  ........D-


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

man stevie d you just made his panties wet. lol :0 :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 20 2008, 07:26 PM~11924816
> *man stevie d you just made his panties wet. lol :0  :roflmao:
> *



:wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

doh my bad hahaha


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2008, 03:41 PM~11920919
> *2 better vids
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

HELL! when stevie d lived in the uk-he was well know for always wetting himself too!!! good to see tru rydaz are repping state side now-may have to start looking into hiring 1000 orange boiler suits/disused island to take over this planet!! lol 

i would love to come over/will do-just life/lack of money etc is holding me back-but i feel lucky-very lucky! dude and i am going to put a whole pound on the lottery this weekend so should see you monday all being well!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT FOR THE WHITE PIASA RON! LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2008, 03:10 AM~11926851
> *TTT FOR THE WHITE PIASA RON! LOL
> *


Piasono ....


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 02:25 AM~11926858
> *Piasono ....
> *


kiovo,


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:dunno: you know ron asked george how to spell that word he used haha


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2008, 12:32 PM~11930457
> *:dunno: you know ron asked george how to spell that word he used haha
> *


kwit haytin,


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 03:25 AM~11926858
> *Piasono ....
> *


MIKLO YOUR BLUE EYES ARE TURNING BROWN ESE uffin: uffin: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MAJESTICS K.C.------- DREAM TEAM----------- 91 LINCOLN 
BLACKMAGIC IN THE TRUNK


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

shes swangin homie


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

whats up guys its me big chipper :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup big chipper :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Oct 22 2008, 10:33 PM~11948107
> *whats up guys its me big chipper :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



mas puto 

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

WASSUP CUTTY, WHEN DO YOU WANT ME TO CUT OUT THAT bm CROSS? HIT ME UP. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 23 2008, 08:12 AM~11950235
> *WASSUP CUTTY, WHEN DO YOU WANT ME TO CUT OUT THAT bm CROSS? HIT ME UP. :biggrin:
> *



pm'd


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh shit gonna have some BM JEWELRY out soon! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 24 2008, 07:23 AM~11960634
> *oh shit gonna have some BM JEWELRY out soon! :biggrin:
> *


do i get 1 aswell


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 24 2008, 08:23 AM~11960634
> *oh shit gonna have some BM JEWELRY out soon! :biggrin:
> *


come on bROther lol thiz is layitlow lol u kno what u need! 

piczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fo sho sup viv :biggrin: you gunna bring orange juice to texas for the odessa show


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 28 2008, 12:00 AM~11992077
> *come on bROther lol thiz is layitlow lol u kno what u need!
> 
> piczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


i don't have a pic of it. it was under wraps till i gave the first one to Ron at the super show. so if one of the goons can snatch a pic of it would be good :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 24 2008, 09:51 PM~11968242
> *do i get 1 aswell
> *


come on now Stevie, i wouldn't leave you out :biggrin: after we get some pics and i talk to Ron about it we will se if we can get them on the market for sale to the general public!!! only the hard core *BLACK MAGIC FAMILY *can purchase them from me right now.  :biggrin: and yall know who you are pm me for a price for you guys too.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BackBumper559, the real bryan, 1usamotorsports.com
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11997426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUT NOT LIKE MINE  :biggrin: rON NEEDS TO GRAB A PIC OF IT TO SHOW WHAT MINE LOOKS LIKE GOOD WORK THOUGH. WHO CUT THEM OUT FOR YOU? HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANY MORE DONE  




HERE IS OUR SHOW INFO FOR THE FAMILY TOO BMH FO LIFE!!!!

Come join us to help out the kids with toys.
kids jump houses, food vendors, music
50/50 raffle and of course a HOP!

ENTRY FEE IS 2 UNWRAPPED TOYS
HOP ENTRY FEE IS $20 BUY IN AND WINNER TAKES ALL IN CLASS.
FOR NOW JUST A SINGLE PUMP CLASS &
DOUBLE PUMP CLASS.

DECEMBER 13TH @ CENTENNIAL PARK, KINGMAN, AZ
ON BURBANK SIDE OF THE PARK

PM ME FOR DETAILS IF NEEDED TOO :biggrin: .


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 29 2008, 02:51 AM~11993827
> *come on now Stevie, i wouldn't leave you out :biggrin:  after we get some pics and i talk to Ron about it we will se if we can get them on the market for sale to the general public!!!  only the hard core BLACK MAGIC FAMILY  can purchase them from me right now.   :biggrin: and yall know who you are pm me for a price for you guys too.
> *



got it in my hand right now, looks good..........i putting my order in now.........i'm going home in a few days can i get one before then? :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 28 2008, 04:27 PM~11998117
> *got it in my hand right now, looks good..........i putting my order in now.........i'm going home in a few days can i get one before then? :cheesy:
> *


HEY PAUL TAKE A PIC OF IT TO POST UP BRO PLEASE. I WON'T HAVE THAT DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE OFF. HIT RON UP IF YOU CAN TAKE THAT ONE HOME AND I WILL MAKE ANOTHER FOR HIM AND THE BOYS AS SOON AS WE GET THA $$$ RIGHT FOR EVERYBODY.  :biggrin:


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

black magic on the east coast :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11998087
> *NICE BUT NOT LIKE MINE   :biggrin:  rON NEEDS TO GRAB A PIC OF IT TO SHOW WHAT MINE LOOKS LIKE GOOD WORK THOUGH. WHO CUT THEM OUT FOR YOU? HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANY MORE DONE
> HERE IS OUR SHOW INFO FOR THE FAMILY TOO BMH FO LIFE!!!!
> 
> ...


no dought brother but yea i did it when i was in skool! but yeah if you gonna be sellin da pendentz ill take 2 lmk! pm me a price


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 28 2008, 08:21 PM~12000547
> *no dought brother but yea i did it when i was in skool! but yeah if you gonna be sellin da pendentz ill take 2 lmk! pm me a price
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11998214
> *HEY PAUL TAKE A PIC OF IT TO POST UP BRO PLEASE. I WON'T HAVE THAT DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE OFF. HIT RON UP IF YOU CAN TAKE THAT ONE HOME AND I WILL MAKE ANOTHER FOR HIM AND THE BOYS AS SOON AS WE GET THA $$$ RIGHT FOR EVERYBODY.   :biggrin:
> *



i'll take a pic of it and post it up for u 2morrow when i go in.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 28 2008, 11:53 PM~12002674
> *i'll take a pic of it and post it up for u 2morrow when i go in.
> *


thanks i don't know why i didn't take a damn pic of it when i had it but thanks.


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup paul you kannt you gone home yet :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 PAULS A KANT


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

still here....... flying out saturday


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I see you paul you kunt.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I see you paul you kunt.


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 30 2008, 06:32 AM~12006682
> *I see you paul you kunt.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 30 2008, 04:18 AM~12005511
> *sup paul you kannt you gone home yet  :biggrin:
> *


how was your drive home?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

All you fackin Kant lips need to get back to work,,,,, Before yous gets fired :0


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

rons a cunt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 29 2008, 02:28 PM~12007228
> *rons a cunt :0  :biggrin:
> *


keep playin fool and i'll shut down the terminal your on


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 29 2008, 01:31 PM~12007252
> *keep playin fool and i'll shut down the terminal your on
> *


 :0 the boss meens business now :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 29 2008, 12:56 PM~12006904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that what i'm talking bout! i should have just made like 10 of them from the start. :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 29 2008, 01:31 PM~12007252
> *keep playin fool and i'll shut down the terminal your on
> *


Whats up Ron....this is Jesse....call me or PM me...


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

ssssssup mando :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 29 2008, 04:03 PM~12008498
> *ssssssup mando :biggrin:
> *




you fuckin cunt :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

sssssssssssssssssssssooo you home already :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 29 2008, 01:01 PM~12006949
> *how was your drive home?
> *


it was long n dark haha :biggrin: have a safe trib back homie


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 29 2008, 12:54 PM~12006888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*look at Rick in the back round thinking " ok,.. now if I can just do this Old School New setup like Jason would"


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


jk Rick,.. dont get all sensssssssa tive :biggrin: 
*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12015318
> *look at Rick in the back round thinking " ok,.. now if I can just do this Old School New setup like Jason would"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> jk Rick,.. dont get all sensssssssa tive :biggrin:
> ...


Only took me 1:25 mintuesss to figure out how to make it BETTER then what you would do, jussst don't get ssenssssative when you sceeee it finissshed


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

* dont trip I would never get sssssensative, esssssspecially if itsss done by one of my boysssss :biggrin: 

but the thing to remember is,... we set the bar,... its you guys that have to "try" to out do it :biggrin: and welding big nuts dont get er done :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hahaha jp. wait for the next one :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 10:46 AM~12015467
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dont trip I would never get sssssensative, esssssspecially if itsss done by one of my boysssss :biggrin:
> ...


Thats were your confussed, when you have natural talent as I do, you don't have to "TRY"


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 30 2008, 10:58 AM~12015591
> *Thats were your confussed, when you have natural talent as I do, you don't have to "TRY"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*aint ssssssscared o no niiiigga*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*ruh roh!!









for the homie big Ron  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 01:02 PM~12016732
> *ruh roh!!
> 
> 
> ...


that looks ok i guess :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 30 2008, 01:25 PM~12016940
> *that looks ok i guess :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: * HATER!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 01:26 PM~12016953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  HATER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


so what short stuff :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 30 2008, 02:17 PM~12017352
> *so what short stuff :biggrin:
> *



*LOL.. AINT YOU SHORTER THAN ME???? :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:39 PM~12017546
> *LOL.. AINT YOU SHORTER THAN ME???? :biggrin:
> *


hahahha no fucker :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 30 2008, 02:43 PM~12017574
> *hahahha no fucker :biggrin:
> *



*I KNOW iM SKINNIER...LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:49 PM~12017635
> *I KNOW iM SKINNIER...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea but by your big ass head you wouldn't be able to tell :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 30 2008, 02:53 PM~12017662
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea but by your big ass head you wouldn't be able to tell :biggrin:
> *



*OK,... NOW I KNOW YOU GOT ME CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE ELSE*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:55 PM~12017691
> *OK,... NOW I KNOW YOU GOT ME CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE ELSE
> *


no i just couldn't think of anything but that bald head :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 30 2008, 03:09 PM~12017824
> *no i just couldn't think of anything but that bald head :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

you guys have a picture of your water faucet slowdown (original aircraft)?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:02 PM~12016732
> *ruh roh!!
> 
> 
> ...


Aboot tyme Holmessssssssssss ... Knowsss git bock ta work ,,mate


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 30 2008, 06:17 PM~12019502
> *Aboot tyme Holmessssssssssss ... Knowsss git bock ta work ,,mate
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


*jess said she didnt like em.  *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 07:20 PM~12019530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jess said she didnt like em.
> *


Fuck her ..... It's for me :biggrin: 


Just Playin Jess  


Mando said ,SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 30 2008, 06:32 PM~12019638
> *Fuck her ..... It's for me :biggrin:
> Just Playin Jess
> Mando said ,SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup
> *




*wassssssss crackinssssss holmssssssss :biggrin: *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:02 PM~12016732
> *ruh roh!!
> 
> 
> ...


kool neck brace :biggrin: lol jk


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 06:41 PM~12019719
> *wassssssss crackinssssss holmssssssss :biggrin:
> *



ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup my nikka


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hahaha aint you lot got anything to do :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

we like you Steve... Play all day Work all night


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12021898
> *we like you Steve... Play all day Work all night
> *


aint that the truth i got out early today n it was hot haha not used to working in the daylight haha


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 30 2008, 09:01 PM~12021628
> *hahaha aint you lot got anything to do  :biggrin:
> *



* got plenty to do,.. but if rick would answer the phone at BM I wouldnt have to answer all these online questions about pricing
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 01:02 PM~12016732
> *ruh roh!!
> 
> 
> ...



just fucking around, do your thang dog!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12022205
> * got plenty to do if rick would answer the phone at BM and answer all of my questions about suspension's
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Don't Trip Homie You know I'm always a phone call away.. Except when I'm eating lunch


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 30 2008, 09:40 PM~12022108
> *aint that the truth i got out early today n it was hot haha not used to working in the daylight haha
> *


lol, Get a fan to circulate the air in the shop, Stop being cheap


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 30 2008, 10:16 PM~12022479
> *lol, Get a fan to circulate the air in the shop, Stop being cheap
> *


haha ***** i got ac in my shop :biggrin:  but i was working outside in the sun today haha


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*we all solved now, no more feeling here! :biggrin: :biggrin:  *

*BLACK MAGIC FAMILY!!!!*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:buttkick: :wave: :nono: hno: :wow: :loco:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 31 2008, 05:40 AM~12022108
> *aint that the truth i got out early today n it was hot haha not used to working in the daylight haha
> *


shit, its gettin real cold in europe right now - wish to move


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 31 2008, 02:00 AM~12023127
> *shit, its gettin real cold in europe right now - wish to move
> *



its real cold here too.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Its gonna be 84degrees today with no coulds in the sky. Good day to work on the car.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 31 2008, 07:40 AM~12023995
> *Its gonna be 84degrees today with no coulds in the sky. Good day to work on the car.
> *


you know the old layitlow saying pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 06:41 PM~12019719
> *wassssssss crackinssssss holmssssssss :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that ricky bobby saying...."5 dollar footlong" or he's lying, his aint that long.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

5 dollar footlong W/ extra meat


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Nov 2 2008, 08:52 PM~12042748
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bm all day everyday


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 3 2008, 12:35 AM~12044427
> *
> bm all day everyday
> *


 :0 :biggrin: real nice!


----------

